# [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !



## r3z0r (3. Januar 2008)

*[Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo liebe PCGHE-Freaks,

Da ich öfters die Frage höre, "Wie lackiere ich meinen Caseinnenraum richtig?", werde ich jetzt ein HowTo hier schreiben, die hoffentlich alle Fragen klären wird. 



Material / Kosten

Sprühdose (gewünschte Farbe, Lack) - 8/Dose
Grundierung - 8/Dose
Klarlack - 8/Dose
Schmiereglpapier 2/Sortiment
Ein Case, das ihr lackieren wollt
Zeitung oder Unterlage zum Sprühen
Krebband 1/Rolle
Entfetter 8/Flasche
Küchentuch 1/Rolle
Atemschutz ggf. Staubmaske 50ct/Stk.
Handschuhe 50ct/Stk.
Handcreme, damit der Lack besser von den Fingern abgeht - 3/Töpfchen
Vorbereitung


Als erstes sucht ihr euch ein geeignetes Plätzchen, wo ihr sprühen wollt, am besten eignet sich Balkon, Terasse oder Garten. Habt ihr euren Platz gefunden, klebt ihr alles gründlich mit Zeitung ab, sodass der Untergrund beim Lackieren nicht beschädigt wird. 

Habt ihr dies, bereitet ihr euren Arbeitsplatz vor:

Entfetter
Case (Ohne Hardware )
Küchentuch
Spraydosen
eventuell Glitzi (Schwamm mit rauer Oberfläche zum Entfernen von Kleber etc.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jetzt guckt ihr, ob irgendwo Kleberrückstände oder sonstige Verunreinigungen vorhanden sind, diese entfernt ihr mit dem Glizi und ein bisschen Spülmittel. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Wenn alle Rückstände entfernt sind, macht ihr ein bisschen Entfetter auf ein Küchentuch und reibt euer Gehäuse damit ab. Danach solltet ihr nocheinmal mit einem trockenen Tuch drüber gehen.

Nun nehmt ihr euch schirgelpapier und raut die gesamte Fläche an. Jedoch passt auf, dass ihr nicht zu grobes Schmirgelpapier nehmt, da es sonst zu große Kratzer gibt. 




Lackieren


Jetzt nehmt ihr die Grundierung (3min schütteln vorm Gebrauch) und sprüht sauber die Stellen ein (45cm abstand), die ihr lackieren wollt. Ist dieser Arbeitsschirtt getan, lasst ihr das Case erstmal 24Stunden in einem möglichst Staub armen Raum trocknen, jedoch sollte es nicht in eurer Wohnung/Haus direkt im Wohnbereich sein, weil sonst alles nach Lack stinkt. 

Sind die 24 Stundem um, könnt ihr die Farbe auftragen(auch hier wieder 45cm Abstand), erst von links nach rechts sprühen. Trocknen lassen. Dann von oben nach unten sprühen. Ist die Farbe deckend aufgetragen, lasst ihr es wieder 24 Stunden trocknen.

Jetzt kommen wir zum letzten Schritt, dem Klarlack. Ihr tragt ihr wieder großflächig auf, ähnlich wie die Grundierung, passt jedoch auf, dass ihr nicht zuviel Klarlack auf eine Stelle sprüht, da es sonst mehr glänzt als an anderen Stellen. Nun lasst ihr es noch 24 Stunden trocknen. 

Dann seit ihr auch schon fertig ! 






FAQ






----------------------------------------------------------------------

F: Kann ich zwei verschieden Lackarten verwenden ?

A: Nein, wenn man zwei verschiedene Lackarten verwendet (zB.: auf Nitrobasis und Kunztharzbasis oder Acrylbasis), kommt es zu einer chemischen Reaktion, diese führt zu einem abpellen der Farbe.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

F: Wie lange muss das Lackierte trocknen, was kommt danach ?

A: Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, dass man es 6 Stunden in einem relativ Warmen Raum (~15°C] trocknen lassen sollte. Danach kann die Lackierung mit Klarlack abgeschlossen werden, dies ist aber nicht dringen Notwendig, wenn man das Gehäuse sowieso schont, es hat nur einen Vorteil, dass es nicht so schnell abkratzt.





Bilder/Ergebniss





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die weißen Punkte/Flecken sind lediglich spiegelungen vom Blitz der Kamera 





Schlusswort



Jeder, der meiner Anleitung folgt, tut dies auf eigene Gefahr, ich stelle lediglich eine kleine "Hilfe" da, womit ihr es beweältigt. Daher übernehme ich keine Garantie, auf Erfolg und hafte nicht für eventuell entstehende Schäden. Ich stelle diese Hilfe bereit, entziehe mich aber jeglicher Haftbarkeit, für euer Handeln/Erfolg/Misserfolg etc. 


Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und viel Erfolg !


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Es sollte noch hinzugefügt werden, dass man *keine zwei verschiedenen* Lackarten (zB.: auf Nitrobasis und Kunztharzbasis oder Acrylbasis) verwenden sollte, da es sonst zu einer chemischen Reaktion kommt und sich die Farbe abpellt.

Des Weiteren gibt es die Möglichkeit mit Schmiergelpapier die Oberflächen anzurauen UND zusätzlich ein Grundierungsspray zu verwenden. 

Besonders bei dem von dir beschriebenen glatten Aluminium. 

Trocknen sollte der Lack mindestens 6 Stunden. Danach kann mit Klarlack drübergesprayed werden. *Dort aber auch darauf achten, das die Zusammensetzung gleich mit dem draunterliegenden Lack ist.*


----------



## r3z0r (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Es sollte noch hinzugefügt werden, dass man *keine zwei verschiedenen* Lackarten (zB.: auf Nitrobasis und Kunztharzbasis oder Acrylbasis) verwenden sollte, da es sonst zu einer chemischen Reaktion kommt und sich die Farbe abpellt.
> 
> Des Weiteren gibt es die Möglichkeit mit Schmiergelpapier die Oberflächen anzurauen UND zusätzlich ein Grundierungsspray zu verwenden.
> 
> ...


 

Habs editiert, ich finde der Punkt mit dem Klarlack ist nicht so wichtig, da es sowieso im Gehäuseinnerin ist und nicht außen, daher ist es nicht so wichitg den Lack vor Kratzern etc. zu schützen


----------



## r3c0nn3ct (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

hey r3z0r wiedermal ein sehr schöner thread von dir  werde auch bald mein gehäuse von innen lackieren... machen wir dann hoff ich zusammen m8! man sieht sich


----------



## xrayde (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Was noch grundsätzlich mir am fehlenden Ablauf auffiel:

Es wurde nicht kompl. die Untergrund angerauht, geht am besten mit einer" Wappelscheibe", man knallt den(Grundierungs-) Lack nicht einfach auf den alten rauf!

Anstatt einer Wasser-/Spülmittel-Emulsion sollte man Entfetter nehmen, das Spülizeug enthält Wasser und die Gefahr des (an-) rostens ist zu akut, mit Entfetter gibt's so was nicht.

Außerdem wird ganz z. Schluß abgeklebt, nicht vorher.

Auch ein gut temperierter, non-kalter, gut belüfteter Raum(*keine* Zugluft!) ist von nöten(am besten eine saubere, leere Garage), genauso ein Schutz der Atemwege.

Wenn man nun unbedingt noch mit Sprühflaschen da ran will, dann sollte man diese vorher für Min. 15 min. in warmes Wasser stellen, also Eimer mit warmen Wasser aus dem Boiler füllen(mehr als handwarm), da die Sprüchflaschen senkrecht rein, was drauf legen das sie auf dem Boden stehenbleiben, dann kurz vor dem lackieren rausnehmen und trocknen.

Es gibt für Sprüflaschen auch spezielle Adapterpistolen, die einfach aufgesetzt werden, erleichtert das alles enorm.

Ein Hinweis auf "Kreuzgang" fehlte hier auch.

Am besten einfach mal auf einer Profi-Lackierer-HP sich was ablauschen!

Wichtig ist auch vorher zu prüfen ob sich die Lacke untereinander vertragen, nicht das man da Nitrolack auf Kunstharzlack raufknallt, Ergebnis ist dann nämlich das "käsen"/Blasen werfen.

Grundierung das erstemal "vorsprühen", so das halt nur ein dünner Film besteht, dann wieder antrocknen lassen und beim 2-ten Mal deckend lackieren.

Dann anrauhen und mit dem ersten Lackgang beginnen, diesen dann wieder anrauhen, dann reicht es meist die letzte deckende Lackschickt rauf zu machen, ev. zum Schluß noch mit Klarlack versiegeln(gleiche Reihenfolge wie zuvor).

Axo, sich vorher auch noch ein Prüfblech schnappen und vorher erstmal daran üben, besonders um das Sprüh-/Lackbild besser einschätzen zu können, nicht das da nachher 'ne Tropfsteinhöhle vor einem steht!

PS:

Habe jetzt nicht geprüft ob alle Schritte im Detail schon erwähnt wurden, da wo nicht das ganze einfach als ergänzend betrachten.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



xrayde schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch vorher zu prüfen ob sich die Lacke untereinander vertragen, nicht das man da Nitrolack auf Kunstharzlack raufknallt, Ergebnis ist dann nämlich das "käsen"/Blasen werfen.


 
Das hab ich ja schon "bemängelt"  Denn das finde ich wirklich wichtig als Hinweis, da mir das am Anfang schon mehrmal passiert ist und ich nie wusste weshalb.


----------



## xrayde (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja schon "bemängelt"  Denn das finde ich wirklich wichtig als Hinweis, da mir das am Anfang schon mehrmal passiert ist und ich nie wusste weshalb.





xrayde schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht geprüft ob alle Schritte im Detail schon erwähnt wurden, da wo nicht das ganze einfach als ergänzend betrachten.


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=55788&postcount=5


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

axo ok...dann war ich wohl ein wenig zu schnell beim lesen, sorry


----------



## r3z0r (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



xrayde schrieb:


> Was noch grundsätzlich mir am fehlenden Ablauf auffiel:
> 
> Es wurde nicht kompl. die Untergrund angerauht, geht am besten mit einer" Wappelscheibe", man knallt den(Grundierungs-) Lack nicht einfach auf den alten rauf!
> 
> ...


 

Diese ganzen Schritte sind sehr überflüssig. Es geht hier um den Innenraum, nicht umd das äußere des Gehäuses. 

Ich habe mich vorher gründlich bei einem Lackprofie erkundigt, dieser meinte, das es vollkommen reicht, wenn man es so macht, wie ich es getan habe, da es sich ja um den Innenraum handelt und nicht um das Äußere 

Ist ja wie beim Auto, im Innenraum kommen ja auch nicht die ganzen Versiegelungen etc. auf lackierete Stellen, wie außen, außen ist immer anderen Bedinungen ausgesetzt als Innen, seis beim Auto oder halt im Gehäuse.


----------



## xrayde (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Dann hattest Du ja einen tollen "Profi" zur Beratung, der legt wohl nicht viel Wert auf saubere Arbeit.

Habe btw. mal selbst als Lackierer gearbeitet.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



xrayde schrieb:


> Dann hattest Du ja einen tollen "Profi" zur Beratung, der legt wohl nicht viel Wert auf saubere Arbeit.


 
Da kann ich xrayde nur beipflichten. Auch innen sollte man wenigstens noch Klarlack drübersprühen, damit nicht gleich beim ersten Einbau der Komponenten Kratzer entstehen oder sich sogar Fingerabdrücke abzeichnen.

Und nach dem Motto "Aussen hui, Innen pfui" sollte man auch nicht arbeiten


----------



## r3z0r (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Naja ihr müsst es wissen, ich weiß was für Arbeit er leistet, was er für Aufträge hat und wie er sie erfüllt, ich glaube nicht, das er nach dem Prinzip "Außen hui, Innen Pfui" arbeitet. 

Nächstes mal gebe ich mir einfach keine Mühe, erstelle einen Thread und mache mir die Arbeit mit Fotos etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

mal ne blöde frage:
wie klebt ihr das case so ab, dass wirklich nichts auf die außenseite kommt, aber die gesamte innenseite frei ist?
wie sieht der ehemals saubere raum nach dem lackieren/farbe vernebeln aus?
wie kriegt man es hin, einen komplexen räumlichen körper wie ein case in "einem zug" zu lackieren, also mit gleichmäßigem rübergehen? linke ecke, rechte ecke, laufwerksschächte,... erfordern doch eigentlich immer ein "reinhalten" und schon steht man vor dem problem "einmal reinsprühen" (und damit nen fleck irgendwo reinzuhauen) oder "rein- und rausdrehen" (und damit in der näheren umgebung die doppelte menge zu versprühen)


----------



## xrayde (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



r3z0r schrieb:


> Naja ihr müsst es wissen, ich weiß was für Arbeit er leistet, was er für Aufträge hat und wie er sie erfüllt, ich glaube nicht, das er nach dem Prinzip "Außen hui, Innen Pfui" arbeitet.
> 
> Nächstes mal gebe ich mir einfach keine Mühe, erstelle einen Thread und mache mir die Arbeit mit Fotos etc.


Sorry, aber bei Deinem How to waren einige Schnitzer drin welche dem Header "So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum *richtig*!" nicht gerecht werden, jeder der in der Materie drin steckt, sieht das genau so.

Dann mach keine Threads auf wenn Du keine Kritik ab kannst und nur Lobeshymnen einheimsen willst.


----------



## jetztaber (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



r3z0r schrieb:


> Nächstes mal gebe ich mir einfach keine Mühe, erstelle einen Thread und mache mir die Arbeit mit Fotos etc.



Überzeuge sie mit den Fotoergebnissen Deiner Arbeit. Und lass Dich nicht so leicht ins Bockshorn jagen, das war schon recht ordentlich für den Anfang. Und wenn sie es so gut können, dürfen sie ja gerne ihre Ergebnisse posten. Ich sage immer, wenn schon Kritik, dann bitteschön konstruktiv 

Und davon mal abgesehen, ich laufe gelegentlich auch noch in so manches Messer hier


----------



## xrayde (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Überzeuge sie mit den Fotoergebnissen Deiner Arbeit. Und lass Dich nicht so leicht ins Bockshorn jagen, das war schon recht ordentlich für den Anfang. Und wenn sie es so gut können, dürfen sie ja gerne ihre Ergebnisse posten. Ich *sage immer, wenn schon Kritik, dann bitteschön konstruktiv *
> 
> Und davon mal abgesehen, ich laufe gelegentlich auch noch in so manches Messer hier


Und das war sie in Deinen Mod-Augen nicht ?


----------



## jetztaber (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



xrayde schrieb:


> Und das war sie in Deinen Mod-Augen nicht ?



Sie war durchaus konstruktiv. Aber auch der Ton macht die Musik. Durch Prügel wird man kein besserer Schreiber, eher verliert man die Lust daran. Das ist hier nicht der Sinn, oder was hattest Du konkret bezweckt mit Deinen Aussagen?


----------



## r3z0r (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich werde einfach morgen ein paar nette Bilder machen, dann könnt ihr staunen 



> mal ne blöde frage:
> wie klebt ihr das case so ab, dass wirklich nichts auf die außenseite kommt, aber die gesamte innenseite frei ist?
> wie sieht der ehemals saubere raum nach dem lackieren/farbe vernebeln aus?
> wie kriegt man es hin, einen komplexen räumlichen körper wie ein case in "einem zug" zu lackieren, also mit gleichmäßigem rübergehen? linke ecke, rechte ecke, laufwerksschächte,... erfordern doch eigentlich immer ein "reinhalten" und schon steht man vor dem problem "einmal reinsprühen" (und damit nen fleck irgendwo reinzuhauen) oder "rein- und rausdrehen" (und damit in der näheren umgebung die doppelte menge zu versprühen)


 

Das mit dem Abkleben im Case direkt ist eigentlich nicht so die große Sache, du musst einfach nur ordentlich sprühen, dann kommt auch nix nach Außen. Man muss halt nur Zeitung oder soetwas drunter legen damit der Untergrund geschon wird. Die Seitenteile und die Frontklappe nimmst du ja ab, bei meinem Case ist es so (Thermaltake Armor), dass du dann gar nix anderes mehr besprühen kannst 

Ich habe es auf meinem Balkon gemacht, ging sehr gut, der Sprühneben ist so gering, das man ihn eigentlich gar nicht wahr nimmt 

Bei dem Lackieren musst du es ein wenig ausprobieren, aber man kriegt das eigentlich ganz gut hin, wenn man es sich gut strukturiert, ich habe von oben nach unten gearbeitet.


----------



## xrayde (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich hab doch nicht "geprügelt", hätte ich das, stände da ganz anderer Satzbau.

Hab mich noch extrem zur. genommen gegenüber seinem schmollen(sry, leider war es das).

So, nun gut, entweder nimmt jemand Kritik/Ergänzungen dankend an, oder er lässt es, ganz einfach, BTT plz. damit es nicht ausartet .


----------



## jetztaber (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Danke an alle Beteiligten und zurück zur Tagesordnung.


----------



## r3z0r (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



xrayde schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nicht "geprügelt", hätte ich das, stände da ganz anderer Satzbau.
> 
> Hab mich noch extrem zur. genommen gegenüber seinem schmollen(sry, leider war es das).
> 
> So, nun gut, entweder nimmt jemand Kritik/Ergänzungen dankend an, oder er lässt es, ganz einfach, BTT plz. damit es nicht ausartet .


 

Ich habe schon verstanden wie du es meintest, ich meine nur, wenn man sich schon so eine Mühe macht, dann sollte wenigstens so ein Satz kommen wie "Schön das du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast, jedoch gibt es noch einige Punkte die man besser machen kann ". Dann würde das viel motivierender sein, als wenn einer ankommt und einfach nur irgendwelche Kritikpunkte runterrasselt. 

Wir können ja alle zusammen daran Arbeiten, dass es ein perfekter Thread wird. Ich werde keine Mühen scheuen. Mein Case steht mindestens noch 1 - 2 Wochen für Lackierarbeiten zur Verfügung


----------



## xrayde (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



r3z0r schrieb:


> Ich habe schon verstanden wie du es meintest, ich meine nur, wenn man sich schon so eine Mühe macht, dann sollte wenigstens so ein Satz kommen wie "Schön das du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast, jedoch gibt es noch einige Punkte die man besser machen kann ". Dann würde das viel motivierender sein, als wenn einer ankommt und einfach nur irgendwelche Kritikpunkte runterrasselt.
> 
> Wir können ja alle zusammen daran Arbeiten, dass es ein perfekter Thread wird. Ich werde keine Mühen scheuen. Mein Case steht mindestens noch 1 - 2 Wochen für Lackierarbeiten zur Verfügung


"Schön das du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast, jedoch gibt es noch einige Punkte die man besser machen kann " .

Ne, schon ok .

Am besten das ganze immer mehr ausfeilen, bis zum Schluss alles steht, dann editierst Du den Eingangstext und stellst all Deine Werke bebildert da rein.

Dann fragst Du mal höflich die Mods ob sie den ev. nicht fest pinnen können(unsere Comments könnten dann ev. auch raus, oder Dein Eingangspost wird separiert und unsere Comments darunter verlinkt, wie auch immer?!) und auf read-only setzen können, schon ist das Ges.-Kunstwerk fertig .


----------



## r3z0r (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Werde dann morgen nochmal die ganze Farbe runterkratzen 

Einkaufsliste :

Schmirgelpapier
Grundierung
Klarlack
Entfetter


Noch irgendwas ?


----------



## xrayde (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



r3z0r schrieb:


> Einkaufsliste :
> 
> - Schmirgelpapier
> - Grundierung
> ...


 
BTW, interessante Links:

http://www.autoschrauber.de/content/000087/lackieren-mit-spruehdose.php

http://corvetteforum.de/thread.php?threadid=28451


----------



## r3z0r (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

okay :o

Danke schon mal  

Werde mich dann morgen wieder melden


----------



## r3z0r (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

So, hat nun doch etwas länger als morgen gedauert, aber das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen. Werde nachher ein paar Bilder mit meiner neuen Digicam machen 

Freue mich auf Anregungen, Ergenzungen etc. von eurer Seite.

MFG r3z0r


----------



## culli1983 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

will ich sehen!Ich überleg mir schon die ganze Zeit ob ich mein Armor lackieren soll


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Auf jeden Fall siehts schon mal sehr gut aus, wenn man zB den "Innenraum" schwarz lackiert, wie hier schon ein paar Leute bei ihren Cases gemacht haben


----------



## r3z0r (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG, weiter Pics morgen, mit meiner richtigen Kamera


----------



## r3z0r (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Bilder sind nun da, wenn ihr weitere wollt, könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben  

Ich hoffe ich ermutige hiermit einige ihr Case zu lackieren und stelle somit eine kleine Einstiegshilfe.


----------



## Delious (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Was hier noch an Tipps fehlt: Kauft euch in einem vernünftigen laden neue aufsätze für die Sprühdose(Fatcaps, Skinnycaps) Die Standart Caps einer Sprühdose sind der letzte rotz.

Die Fatcaps sind für die Flächen sehr gut geeignet(10x besseres Flächenergebnis als mit dem standart Cap)

Die Skinnycaps sind wie es der Name schon sagt sehr gut für die Filigranen Arbeiten da oder halt für die Case Innenseite.

Gez: Gelernter Lackierer und seit 18 Jahren Graffiti Artist.


----------



## DeadApple (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Tach die Herren, Tach die Damen 

1. Ich stimme mein Vorredner absolut zu, hört auf dem Mann !!
2. Es reicht wenn ihr den Gehäuseinnenraum komplett reinigt, mit viel Liebe, das is am wichtigsten, sonst wirds nix 
3. Dann wart oder rennt ihr in den Baumarkt eures Vertrauens und kauft einfach Autolack in Dosen, dieser is absolut gläzend (matt; wenn mans will) und bedarf nur einer feinen Anrauhung den Untergrundes
4. Ihr tragt den Lack in 15 bis 30 Minutenabstand in dünnen Schichten auf
5. 24h durchtrocknen lassen oder für ungeduldige wenigstens 2-3 Stunden

Der Vorteil haha, ihr spart euch das ganze Geld für Klarlack und  aufwendiges grundieren da Autolack Steinschlagfest ist und Kratzfest.

Der Lack hält absolut Spitze, Geld gespart !!!

Warum ich mir dessen sicher bin was ich hier schreib, ich habs jetzt mit 3 Gehäusen gemacht und habe keine Probleme und es sieht einfach klasse aus !!!

MFG DeadAPPLE


----------



## sockednc (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Was für Firmen nehmt ihr eigentlich?
Dubli Color?


----------



## Delious (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



sockednc schrieb:


> Was für Firmen nehmt ihr eigentlich?
> Dubli Color?


 
Ich schwöre auf Belton Molotow Premium! Dupli Color hab ich mir damals immer auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft, war gut für die Firstlines!


----------



## r3z0r (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

ICh habe die von "Faust" genommen 

Gab nix anderes im Baumarkt


----------



## DeadApple (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Motip


----------



## Delious (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



r3z0r schrieb:


> ICh habe die von "Faust" genommen
> 
> Gab nix anderes im Baumarkt


 

Geh mal in einen Skaterladen, da wirste Belton finden.


----------



## Klafert (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

hmm also ich find die orangen eichhörnchenlacke auch nicht schlecht, mein innenraum wurd silbermetallic und ist das auch immer noch

säubern anrauhen säubern lacken


----------



## houdsonhawk (20. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

hab mal ne frage
also ich kenn mich damit überhaupt nich aus aba hatte halt vor mein gehäuse matt schwarz zu lackieren
im tutorial steht ja das man am enden nochma mit klarlack rüber gehen soll 
meine erste frage is jetzt: wenn ich mit klarlack rüber gehen glänzt das dann? und wenn ja kann man den dann acuh weglassen? weil ich wollte es eig so haben das es so wenig wie möglich reflektiert
die zweite frage is: ich hab so ein durchsichtiges gehäuse macht das irgendwelche probleme? also vom material her


----------



## culli1983 (20. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

wenn du Klarlack drüber machst wird es eher glänzend! Nimm einfach matten Autolack.
Und wegen deinem Gehäuse, würde ich es halt einfach an einer nicht sichtbaren Stelle ausprobieren.


----------



## houdsonhawk (20. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

ok thx


----------



## killer89 (23. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo  
Äußerst interessanter Thread  gut gemacht 
Nu hab ich allerdings ne Frage: was nehm ich bei Holz, wie muss ich das da machen mit dem Lackieren und wo bekomme ich diese "Caps" her?

MfG


----------



## kuttis (24. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Bei Holz, gerade MDF, musst du gut vorspachteln und mit Sprühspachtel Grundieren.
Das MDF-Zeug zieht dir sonst den Lack in die Ritzen ein.
Bei dem Klavierlackeffekt sollte man den Klarlack wohl feucht in nass lackieren.


----------



## killer89 (24. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

wie gesagt, ich bin am *überlegen* MDF zu nehmen, das heißt noch gar nix ^^
Wie wärs denn mit Massivholz oder Schichtholz (dieses, was so hell-dunkel im Wechsel ist und verleimt ^^, das is ja, soweit ich weiß kein MDF!? )
und was meinste mit Klavierlackeffekt?


----------



## kuttis (24. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich hab für mein Case, welches ich am WE wohl beginnen werde geplant, Grundierung um alles Glatt zu bekommen, dann weissen Autolack, und darüber dann Klarlack, das dass ausschaut wie z.B. ein Klavier, also ein stark glänzender Kasten, wie ein gut poliertes Auto


----------



## killer89 (24. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Achso! 
Mach dann doch ma n paar Bilder, am besten in deinem Thread 
Vllt hat ja auch noch wer anders Tipps zum Lackieren von Holz


----------



## D1ab0lic (26. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Also als gelernter Tischler kann ich nur sagen, dass Holz lackieren kein großes Thema ist.
Nur immer schön schleifen, bevor die nächste Schicht kommt.

Ach ja und an den Hirnholzflächen (da wo die Jahresringe zu sehen sind)
bei den ersten schichten zusätzlich Lack auftragen, die saugen sehr stark.

mfg. D1ab0lic

P.S. Wenn du den Case gelegentlich woanders hin stellst (Lan-Party)
kann es sein das durch die Luftfeuchtigkeit der Lack reißt, dagegen helfen
offenporige Lacke


----------



## killer89 (26. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Das "Aufreißen" ist aber mit Sicherheit durch die Bewegung des Holzes bedingt oder?
Werd mir die Tipps zu Herzen nehmen. 

Sry @Threadersteller, dass hier schon zu einem Hilfethread für Holzlacken geworden ist


----------



## culli1983 (26. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

so ungefähr,die Risse haben was mit der veränderung der Luftfeuschtigkeit zu tun oder du hast die Teile nicht richtig verbunden!!!
Alleine schon beim Transport und beim aufstellen in einem anderen Raum entstehen schon solche Luftfeuschtigkeits schwankungen.


----------



## killer89 (26. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Oh... dann will ich mal gucken, dass ich den passenden Lack finde  thx


----------



## D1ab0lic (27. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Da du ja MDF nehmen willst ist das Problem nicht so ausgeprägt, 
MDF ist fast wie Kunststoff was Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit angeht.

Mit den von mir beschriebenen Rissen musst du rechnen, 
wenn du "gewachsenes" Holz verwendest.
Das Dehnt sich aus wenn die Feuchtigkeit steigt, und da reisst dann der Lack.

mfG. D1ab0lic


----------



## killer89 (27. April 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich geh da lieber auf Nummer sicher


----------



## heroe (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich hab heute mal schnell die paar Sonnenstunden genutzt und mein neues Lancool K7 lackiert.

Zur Vorbereitung wurde es nur komplett zerlegt und einmal mit dem feuchten Lappen drübergewischt. Dann kam eine 400 ml Dose Seidenmatt-Schwarz zum Einsatz. Auf dem Bild fehlt die Mainboardplatte, aber der Farbton ist der gleiche....

Das Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wurde weder vorher angeschliffen, noch mit Entfetter gearbeitet. Einfach nur in dünnen Schichten kreuzweise gesprüht. Ich bin weder Maler, Lackierer oder sonstiges. Ich denke das Teil muss sich nicht verstecken.
Immer nach dem Motto: Warum kompliziert, wenns auch einfach geht...


----------



## xTc (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



heroe schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal schnell die paar Sonnenstunden genutzt und mein neues Lancool K7 lackiert.
> 
> Zur Vorbereitung wurde es nur komplett zerlegt und einmal mit dem feuchten Lappen drübergewischt. Dann kam eine 400 ml Dose Seidenmatt-Schwarz zum Einsatz. Auf dem Bild fehlt die Mainboardplatte, aber der Farbton ist der gleiche....
> 
> ...



Kannst du mal den RAL-FArbcode von deiner Farbe sagen?

Was haltet Ihr von Pulverbeschichten, hab da ne Firma im Ort die das machen würde. Oder funktioniert das nicht so gut, nen Innenleben von einem Lian Li zu "beschichten"?


----------



## SeoP (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

at xTc,

nimm diese Information und geh in den Baumarkt deines Vertrauens 



heroe schrieb:


> Dann kam eine 400 ml Dose Seidenmatt-Schwarz zum Einsatz.


 

btT:
sauber Lackiert der Herr! Hab (als Buerohengst) mal mein komplettes Moped nach nem Unfall selber lackiert... 7 Dosen Grundierung, 7 Dosen Beige seidenmatt, 4 Dosen Klarlack hochglanz und fertig war meine rasende Eierschale. 

wichtig bei sauberem Dosenlacken ist: immer nass zwischenschleifen (800-1200 Papier) das macht wirklich extrem viel aus.


----------



## exa (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

scheint im notfall auch ohne zu gehen^^

wenn es heißt kreuzweise in dünnen schichten...

ist gemeint das die ersten schichten dann nicht deckend sein müssen???
und in wie vielen schichten sollte man es machen wenn es so gemeint is???


----------



## SeoP (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



exa schrieb:


> schaint im notfall auch ohne zu gehen^^
> 
> wenn es heißt kreuzweise in dünnen schichten...
> 
> ...


 
so duenn, dass Du keine "nasse" oberflaeche bekommst (sonst bekommst Du sog "Trieler" rein (tropfen) 

lieber etwas weniger und dafuer einmal mehr lackieren als am Anfang zuviel draufhauen und es sieht nacher schlimm aus.


----------



## heroe (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



exa schrieb:


> schaint im notfall auch ohne zu gehen^^
> 
> wenn es heißt kreuzweise in dünnen schichten...
> 
> ist gemeint das die ersten schichten dann nicht deckend sein müssen???


Richtig, die erforderliche Deckung kommt dann von allein.



> und in wie vielen schichten sollte man es machen wenn es so gemeint is???


Das kommt auf den Sprühkopf deiner Dose an. Bei mir reichten 3-4 Schichten.
Allerdings habe ich Seiden-*MATT* verwendet. Matt-Lacke trocknen schneller und sind leichter zu handhaben.
Wer eine glänzende Oberfläche möchte, darf nicht vergessen, das die letzte Lackschicht wie eine *HAUCHDÜNNE* Pfütze (bildlich) auf die Oberfläche aufgetragen werden muss. Da liegt übrigens die größte Gefahr beim lackieren. Die letzte Schicht darf nicht zu dünn sein um den Glanzeffekt zu bekommen, aber auch nicht so dick, das man Lacknasen kassiert. Ist die letzte Schicht zu dünn, hat man etwas Glanz verschenkt...

Mit Baumarktdosen ist das aber schon fast ein Kunststück, daher würde ich die letzte Schicht auch nur dünn sprühen, dann aber mit Klarlack satt drübergehen. Dem Klarlack kann man dann zur Not mit Poliermitteln die Nasen austreiben, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, das gleich das Blech wieder durchschimmert.


----------



## xTc (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



SeoP schrieb:


> at xTc,
> 
> nimm diese Information und geh in den Baumarkt deines Vertrauens
> 
> ...



Jau, werd morgen früh gleich ma rüber fahren.... Es geht nix über freie Tage 


Gleich schonmal in ruhe das Lian Li ausschlachten...

Ist anrauen zwingend erfolderlich oder tut es auch Haftgrund?


----------



## SeoP (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



xTc schrieb:


> Es geht nix über freie Tage
> 
> 
> Ist anrauen zwingend erfolderlich oder tut es auch Haftgrund?


 
1.) Du Aal!

2.) hm, prinzipiell sind die Lian Li ja nich lackiert sondern meist *nur* gebuerstetes Alu (was sehr toll ist!!!). theoretisch muesstest Du nicht anrauen, aber schaden tuts nicht.
Der Vorteil des Anrauens: die Grundierung haelt fester, und somit passieren Lack-abplatzer wesentlich seltener. 

mit schoenem 100-150er Papier eben drueberflitzen schadet in jedem Fall nicht! Der Haftgrund hat damit mehr Flaeche sich reinzusetzen und besser zu halten.


----------



## xTc (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich Aal.  Kannste ma sehen.

Hab mir gerade alles für's lackieren geholt und werde nach Mittag mal raus gehen und lackieren. Bin mal gespannt was daraus wird.


----------



## SeoP (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

nicht in der prallen Sonne lacken! kann blasen oder spritzer geben, da der Lack zu schnell getrocknet ist


----------



## xTc (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



SeoP schrieb:


> nicht in der prallen Sonne lacken! kann blasen oder spritzer geben, da der Lack zu schnell getrocknet ist



Ne hab ich net, habs in der Garage gemacht. Grundiert ist alles. Die ersten Teile sind auch schon lackiert. Brauche nur für's Gehäuse noch ne zweite Dose Haftgrund. 

Nun ich bin zawr kein Malermeister, hab bis jetzt nur eine kleine Lackträne.  Der Rest schaut schon echt nett aus


----------



## SeoP (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

fein, schiess Fotos, damit die Leute Dich loben (belehren) koennen
und ich dein Ergebnis sehen kann...
EDIT:

anbei mal meine ehemalige rasende Eierschale,
Dosenlack kann richtig gut ausschauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Häng das Bild bitte als Anhang direkt im Forum an. Man sieht nämlich nichts =/


----------



## SeoP (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Häng das Bild bitte als Anhang direkt im Forum an. Man sieht nämlich nichts =/


 


funst nicht, anscheinend ungueltie URL.

ich leg einfach mal den Link hier rein

EDIT, auch dieser funst nicht...sorry
Ich ziehs mir mal daheim in Ruhe und setze es rein


----------



## Oliver (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/impressionen/21-howto-bilder-hochladen.html


----------



## xTc (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

So, ich bin nun fertig. Die ganzen Sachen stehen nun zum trocken. Nun gönn ich mir erstmal ein Bierchen und bau den Grill auf.  

Kann nur sagen, bis jetzt schaut es schon ganz schick aus. Die Farbe muss noch trocken und dann gehts wieder ans einbaun.

Farbe und Haftgrund waren von A.T.U, glaube dessen Hausmarke Auto K. Obwohl ich A.T.U eig. nicht sonderlich mag, war die Farbe für den Zweck gut. Der Füller war grau und dadurch war es beim lackieren einfach, den man konnte gut sehen wo nochmals nachgesprüht werden musste.

Ein richtiges Fazit gebe ich morgen früh erst, denn dann sehe ich ob das ganze auch wirklich was geworden ist. Schaut aber schon jetzt cool aus. Ich glaube ich muss mir doch ein paar Nanoxia-Lüfter bestellen


----------



## SeoP (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

schleif in jedem fall nass drueber, der Spruehnebel setzt sich naemlich auch noch ab, und das gibt eine "raue" Oberflaeche

@Oli,

wenn Du auf den ersten Fred gehst kannst Du mit rechtsklick auf dem Pic (welches nicht angezeigt wird)die URL ziehen.
Wenn Du es schaffst dieses Pic hier online zu stellen ohne sie auf deine HD zu ziehen, dann zieh ich meinen Hut!(das is irgend so ein Fotoalben Portal daybyday-kram)


----------



## xTc (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



SeoP schrieb:


> schleif in jedem fall nass drueber, der Spruehnebel setzt sich naemlich auch noch ab, und das gibt eine "raue" Oberflaeche
> 
> @Oli,
> 
> ...



Ähm, tschuldigung für die dumme Frage, aber wie "Nass drüber schleifen"?


----------



## SeoP (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

mit 800 oder 1000 Schleifpapier (also extrem feines) nass drüber schleifen.
tunk das Schleifpapier in Wasser (kurz) und dann wie wenn Du mit einem feuchten Lappen einen Tisch säuberst drüber. damit bekommst Du die ganzen Unebenheiten weg, und es sieht nochmal ne Runde Professioneller aus. 

so jetzt bin ich zu Hause und hab endlich ein Bild parat
war 1 Woche (harte) Arbeit in meiner Einzelgarage (im Dezember 2004)
Grundieren, Lacken, finishing, zusammenbauen ... aber hatte sich gelohnt.
Komplettlackierung : ca. 150,00 Euro
Ersatzteile wegen Unfall ca. 5500 Euro ... selbst ist der Mann


----------



## xTc (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



SeoP schrieb:


> mit 800 oder 1000 Schleifpapier (also extrem feines) nass drüber schleifen.
> tunk das Schleifpapier in Wasser (kurz) und dann wie wenn Du mit einem feuchten Lappen einen Tisch säuberst drüber. damit bekommst Du die ganzen Unebenheiten weg, und es sieht nochmal ne Runde Professioneller aus.
> 
> so jetzt bin ich zu Hause und hab endlich ein Bild parat
> ...



1. Geiles Mopped 

Das mit dem schleifen muss ich morgen mal schaun. Das gane ist schon sehr glatt geworden. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hab leider eine kleine Stelle übersehen, die besser ich morgen nach. Und dann hoffe ich das Freitag die Caseking-Lieferung kommt. Anbei mal ein paar Impressionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diverse Teile.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Case an sich.

Gruß


----------



## SeoP (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

sieht sehr fein aus...
hach, was mattschwarz manchmal elegant sein kann
ich glaub ich mach das auch...


----------



## heroe (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Black is beautiful...


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



heroe schrieb:


> *Es wurde weder vorher angeschliffen, noch mit Entfetter gearbeitet*. Einfach nur in dünnen Schichten kreuzweise gesprüht. Ich bin weder Maler, Lackierer oder sonstiges. Ich denke das Teil muss sich nicht verstecken.
> Immer nach dem Motto: Warum kompliziert, wenns auch einfach geht...



ja, sehr schlau  ... wirst schn sehn wie sich der lack wieder lösen wird, dazu ist nicht viel beanspruchung nötig

wenn du dir schon die arbeit antust, wieso raust du vorher das blech nicht innen an? das ist doch auch nicht mehr viel mehr arbeit, oder?


----------



## heroe (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

...


----------



## kuttis (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Schaut aber ganz schick aus, drück dir mal die Daumen, dass die Farbe hängen bleibt.


----------



## exa (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

optimal zum anrauen wäre sicher sandstrahlen, denn mit schleifpapier übersieht man schnell was/kommt man nicht in alle kanten...

nur wo einen sandstrahler herbekommen... kann man sowas im baumarkt leihen???


----------



## SeoP (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> wenn du dir schon die arbeit antust, wieso raust du vorher das blech nicht innen an? das ist doch auch nicht mehr viel mehr arbeit, oder?


 
Mit ordentlichem Haftgrund auf entfettetem Material haelt das ewig.
Ein Desktop ist nicht jeden Tag auf Achse und wenn er guten Lack erwischt hat waere dieser sogar Stoss- und Kratzfest. 

Anrauen ist zwar definitiv besser, aber fuer Desktops reicht das doch allemal.


----------



## xTc (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Gruß von der Front. Hab nun noch zwei kleine Stellen nachgebessert aber sont.   

Wenn es nachher trocken ist wird alles zusammengebaut  So, fahre mal ebend in die Stadt, neuen CPU-Kühler bestellen und nen Stativ für die Kamera kaufen.


----------



## Gh0!!!stRider (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Noch ein guter Tipp zum Lackieren:
ein wenig anschleifen (280er,320,500)
Und wenn es richtig geil werden soll dann mit 1000er/2000er Schleifpapier aufpolieren.

mfG


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

so jetz spricht mal ein gelernter KFZ Lackierer net und schön des ganze obs auch hält is ne andere Frage. Erstens zerlege man die die ganze Sache also alles was Schrauben hat und rausgeht raus. Zweitens beim anrauhen empfiehlt sich ein mittelfeines Schleifpad. Dann die ganze Sache ablasen und von Fett und Silicon reinigen am besten mit Feuerzeugbenzin oder Siliconenferner und nicht mit einer Spülilösung auser wenn du das Gehäuse innen bekleben möchtest. Dann Gewindebohungen abdecken, etwas Abdeckband zusammen rollen und heindrücken. So fals man auch die Gehäusewände innen lakieren will diese höchst säuberlich  abdeken. Jetz vorsichtig die Ganze Sache wieder mit Siliconentferner oder Feuerzeugbezin abwischen. Dann mit der Grundierung einen Kreizgang vorspritzen. Dannach circa eine halbenstunde bis zu zweistunden warten. Die Grundierung sollten man halt anfassen können. Danach kommt der Lack drauf und hier ca 1-2 Kreuzgänge jenach dem wie gut der Lack deckt und jetzt warten bis die Sache trocken ist. Falls ein Enschicht Lack zum einsatzt kommt is hier schluss. Wer zweischicht Produkte verwendet muss nicht solang warten es reicht bis der Lack abgelüftet ist also nicht mehr so stark glänzt dauert ca 15 - 30 min, dann kann man Jetzt mit Klarlack weiter machen hier bei gilt das man mindesns 2 Kreuzgännge spritzt und es nicht über treibt sonst gibt es Lacknasen auch Läufer genannt. Jetzt muss man warten bis die Ganze Schose trocken ist.Danach halt noch abdekungen entfernen Fertig. Noch was zu den Lacken untersich ambesten holt man sich alles vom gleichen Hersteller und aus dem gleichen Laksystem. Da kann dan wirklich nix mehr schiefgehen.
Noch was zu dem von Gohstrider :





Gh0!!!stRider schrieb:


> Noch ein guter Tipp zum Lackieren:
> ein wenig anschleifen (280er,320,500)
> Und wenn es richtig geil werden soll dann mit 1000er/2000er Schleifpapier aufpolieren.
> 
> mfG



ich würde maximal bis zum 1000er gehen da man 2000er schon zum Finishen oder Beilakieren hernehmen kann und dort kann grundierung nur schlecht haften.


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hab meins jetzt auch mal Lackiert! Steht unten im Keller und ist am trocknen!
Hab einen schönen Seidenmatt Lack in Anthrazitgrau genommen. Passt am besten zur Frontblende.
Ich werde Voraussichtlich keinen Klarlack mehr draufsprayen.Grundioerung und Lack sollten reichen.
Kostet 1. bei mir im Praktiker 8,99 dazu und 2. Glänzt der Lack dann extrem, und ich will ja ein matt schwarz.
Aber danke fürs Tutorial.

Und für die, die keinen Bock 6,90 Euro für eine Lackschutzmaske auszugeben,
hat mein Opa einen guten Tipp gehabt (ausm 2 Weltkrieg ):
Waschlappen nassmachen, und einfach aufs Gesicht drücken während man Sprayt!
Filtert den Lack besser als viele Filter, die am Rand möglicherweise noch offene Stellen haben, da sie nicht richtig aufliegen -.-

Edit:
Hier ein Bild vom lackierten Inneraum und dem lackierten Kühler (war vorher beides Silber):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sn4k3r (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

ich habe mein gehäuse heut auch matt schwarz lackiert.
Schaut sehr nice aus.
Nun passt mein Kupferfarbener Zalman CPU Kühler nichtmehr zum Gesamtbild.
Meint ihr, dass sich die Kühlleistung stark vermindern wird, wenn ich den Kupferkühler auch mit Schwarzem Lack besprühe?
Habe den CNPS 9500, schaut in meinem Sysprofile (Signatur) falls ihr ihn nicht kennt.

greetz


----------



## SeoP (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> hat mein Opa einen guten Tipp gehabt (ausm 2 Weltkrieg ):
> Waschlappen nassmachen, und einfach aufs Gesicht drücken während man Sprayt!
> Filtert den Lack besser als viele Filter, die am Rand möglicherweise noch offene Stellen haben, da sie nicht richtig aufliegen


 
1.) Lackschutzmaske??? Wo sind deine Eier!

2.) sieht klasse aus.
wenn Du keinen Klarlack draufmachst musst halt mit "Fettfingern" aufpassen, einmal fett am Lack wirst Du den immer sehen, und das kann sehr aergerlich sein.

@Sn4k3r,

es ist in jedem Falle *nicht zutraeglich* zur Kuehlleistung. 
Wenn Du mit dem Gedanken spielst, dann *NUR an den Flanken (max 0.5cm)* sonst hat der Lack eine ziemlich isolierende Wirkung. 
Ich persoenlich wuerde es lassen. Weil, vlt siehts doof aus, UND Du hast keine 100%ige Kuehlung mehr.


----------



## moddingfreaX (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



SeoP schrieb:


> 1.) Lackschutzmaske??? Wo sind deine Eier!


 
Sicherheit geht vor! 

@ Sn4k3r: Beim CNPS9500 würd ichs lassen. Wenn du den Kompletten Kühler ansprayst funtioniert die Kühlung nicht mehr optional.
Das klappt nur bei Kühlern wie meinem, wenn man nur das oberste Blatt lackiert (siehe Bild)


----------



## patrock84 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

@JonnyB1989: Schön, dass du mit dem Halbwissen aufgeräumt hast!

Wenn man sich Zeit lässt und Mühe gibt, kommt auch ein gutes Ergebnis heraus, hier mein erster Casemod vor sechs Jahren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handyfotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber es kann auch schief gehen (musste alles wieder abschleifen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ahe1977 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomm ich's schwarz?*

Hallo erstmal

eigentlich garnicht schwer!

wichtig ist im Grunde das alles fettfrei und angeschliffen ist und 
alles sauber gearbeitet ist.

So-leeres Gehäuse:

1.Reinigen mit Silikonentferner oder Verdünnung(Handschuhe)
   Mit feuchten Tuch vorwischen und mit trockenen nachwischen.
   nicht nur einfach mal abwischen (Silikonkrater sind die Folge)
2.gut zugängliche mit Schleifpapier P-360 und schwer zugängliche mit 
   Schleifpad(was auch beim Löten von Heizungsrohr verwendet wird)
3.Reinigen Siehe 1.
4.alles was nicht lackiert werden soll abkleben(innen nicht mehr mit den 
   Fingern berühren)
5.Grundierung einmal ganz dünn aufnebeln (sogenannte Klebeschicht),
   ablüften lassen,nächste Schicht etwas dicker(wenn es nicht  gedeckt
   hat-nicht so schlimm),ablüften,und noch einmal bis alles gedeckt hat
   (denkt dran immer zuerst die scwer zugänglichen Stellen machen und 
   anziehen lassen-sonst Läufer-auch Nasen genannt)
6.über Nacht trocknen  lassen 
7.die Grundierung wieder anschleifen wie in Punkt 2
8.Achtung!!!Wieder mit Silikonentferner oder Verdünnung reinigen
   leicht feuchtes Tuch-und wirklich ganz leicht feucht-vorwischen und 
   nachwischen.sonst löst Ihr die Grundierung wieder an-SCHLECHT
9.ablüften lassen-1h
10.Erst alle Ecken und Kanten 1mal dünn (KLebeschicht)machen
    (Keine Fläche-erst wenn alles schwer zugängliche OK ist)
    beim zweiten Mal richtig satt lackieren
11.dann das gleiche bei den Flächen-nur 3 Schichten gibt ein besseres 
    Oberflächenfinish
12.Klarlack ist nicht notwendig weil es alle Farbtöne in Matt und auch 
    in Glanz gibt
13.mindestens 12h gut trocknen lassen

und wie gehabt:
-draussen oder in gut belüfteten Raum
-was unterlegen damit der Hof oder Garage nicht bunt wird
-und möglichst sauber arbeiten und keine Hektik
-Lack nur von einer Sorte (würde kein Kunstharz nehmen eher normal 
 Nitrospaydosen)


hoffe konnte Euch helfen-werde noch ein paar Bilder bei 
Gelegenheit einstellen

Gruss ahe1977

JA-ich bin Kfz-Lackierer


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomm ich's schwarz?*



ahe1977 schrieb:


> 8.Achtung!!!Wieder mit Silikonentferner oder Verdünnung reinigen
> leicht feuchtes Tuch-und wirklich ganz leicht feucht-vorwischen und
> nachwischen.sonst löst Ihr die Grundierung wieder an-SCHLECHT



Mit Verdünnung reinigen würde ich nur empfehlen, wenn es sich um eine 2k-Grundierung oder - Füller handelt, sonst haste den mist wieder im Tuch hängen un nicht mehr im Gehäuse 


Ja, bin auch Kfz-Lackierer


----------



## Tremendous (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Wenn ich hier die Ergebnisse sehe weiß ich schon was ich im nächsten Urlaub mache 
Mein LianLi P60 ist so langweilig silber von innnen


----------



## Bigyeti (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich greife das Thema einfach mal wieder auf... ich brauche Hilfe.

Und zwar die Situation ist folgende.

Mein Kumpel möchte sein Gehäuse matt Schwarz Lackieren.
Innen und Außen.

1.) Wir sollten wir das am besten machen?
2.) Was für Materialen sollten wir verwenden?
3.) Beeinträchtigt der Klarlack die matt schwarz Färbung?


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

zu 1. und 2.

lies einfach das ganze hier mal durch, wenn dann noch spezielle fragen sind, helfen wir gern weiter...

zu3.) klarlack wird dazu führen das das ganze glänzend wird... wenn ihr in mehreren schichten lackiert, ist kein klarlack nötig....


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Wenn ihr das gesamte Gehäuse lackiere wollt, würde ich nur zu Klarlack benutzung auf der Außenhaut tendieren.
So sieht das Gehäuse von außen edel und von innen kräftig aus


----------



## Bigyeti (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Er möchte es feurig aussehen lassen^^

Es handelt sich um ein Targagehäuse.
Das Ding soll halt komplett schwarz werden, dann kommt ein Flammenförmiges Windowkit in die Seite.
Als Hardware dienen überwiegend schwarze teile.
Ein ASUS P5Q, 2x Revoltec 80mm Red LED, Scythe Kama Cross mit 120 Revoltex Red LED.
Er steht halt iwie auf Rot^^

Kann man eig. auch Perlglanzlack für Pc Cases verwenden?
Die sehen bei Autos immer so scharf aus


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

klar kann man, aber ich weiß nich ob man die speziell verarbeiten muss...


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



exa schrieb:


> klar kann man, aber ich weiß nich ob man die speziell verarbeiten muss...


Ja muss man... aber sehr kompliziert das hier zu erklären


----------



## MaNTiS_ (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

So habe heute mein Coolermaster RC-690 mit Sichtfenster zu Ende Lackiert (Grundierung+Lack) in Mattem Schwarz natürlich  Klarlack liegt auch aufn Schreibtisch und mal schauen ob ich Ihn verwende...
meine beiden DVD Laufwerke wurden ebenfalls Lackiert^^
Bilder folgen morgen


----------



## MaNTiS_ (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Also gestern war ich Richtig sauer .....
ich habe mal auf eine Stelle vom Gehäuse  Klarlack aufgebracht um zu sehen wie es den ausschaut...nach einem Tag schaute ich wieder und es ganz gut aus spiegelte ganz wenig also war der Matt look weitestgehend erhalten. Dann machte ich mich auf sprühen und lackierte das restliche Gehäuse mit dem Lack und dann kam das Grauen... der Klarlack ruinierte meine ganzes Gehäuse überall weise punkte und laachen mit teilweise 15 cm Durchmesser. Ich dachte zuerst naja wenns Trocknet sieht vill besser aus. Heute morgen dan die herbe Enttäuschung der look blieb und ich hätte fat alles hingeschmießen weil ich ich schon vorher freute den matt look so gut hinbekommen zu haben. 
ALSO LEUTE ICH WÜRDE EUCH EMPFEHLEN BENUTZT KEINEN KLARLACK !!!
Jedenfalls nicht den vom Hagebaumarkt...jetzt darf ich ne neue Sprühdose kaufen die mich ja "nur" weitere 7€ koste zum kotzen echt Bilder liefere ich euch  morgen wenn Wetter besser ist dann könnt ihr das grauen sehen.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



MaNTiS_ schrieb:


> ...



Egal welchen Klarlack du nimmst, der "Matt-Look" geht durch einen Klarlack immer "kaputt"..
Der Klarlack bringt eine Oberfläche zum Glänzen un schützt den Basislack für Abrieb, UV-Strahlen etc...

Also benutze NIE einen Spraydosen Klarlack, wenn du einen "Matt-Look" behalten willst!

Es gibt zwar ne "Matt-Paste" die dem Klarlack hinzugegeben wird, (erst mit dieser Paste wird ein Klarlack Matt un der "Look" bleibt erhalten) aber ob es auch Sparydosen gibt, die sowas beinhalten weiß ich nicht..

Aso, un wen du wieder mal Klarlack benutzen solltes, solltes du das Objekt von Fettflecken, die durch das anfassen hinterbleiben, beseitigen.. ganz wichtig!


----------



## Bigyeti (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

So heute ist es so weit^^
Wir machen das Seitenteil als erstes fertig.
Mit Windowkit und wenn wir's heute noch schaffen matt schwarz lackiert 


Solte es was geworden sein werden Bilder folgen


----------



## MaNTiS_ (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

So hier der Missglückte versuch Klarlack zu verwenden...

Edit: Habe bereits alles "wieder" neu Lackiert und denke das ich noch heute die Bilder von endgültig fertigem Gehäuse Posten werde...
mit neuen Kablemanagement "g" danke nochmal an den User wargod der mir seine Bilder von seinem CM 690 geschikt hat.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Seiht irgenwie angekohlt aus.

Spaß bei Seite wann waren die wießen Punkte zu sehen. Erst nach ner gewissen Zeit oder gleich nach dem drauf Spitzen??

Wenn es nach ner gewissen Zeit war hast du zu viel Klarlack drauf geknallt und der Klarlack ist ausgekocht also die Oberste Lackschicht is ziemlich schnell zu getrocknet und die darunter eingeschlossenen Lösemittel haben Blasen erzeugt.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Seiht irgenwie angekohlt aus.
> 
> Spaß bei Seite wann waren die wießen Punkte zu sehen. Erst nach ner gewissen Zeit oder gleich nach dem drauf Spitzen??
> 
> Wenn es nach ner gewissen Zeit war hast du zu viel Klarlack drauf geknallt und der Klarlack ist ausgekocht also die Oberste Lackschicht is ziemlich schnell zu getrocknet und die darunter eingeschlossenen Lösemittel haben Blasen erzeugt.


Das passiert ja eigentlich nur, wenn man Hitze drauf gibt, ansonsten würde da nix passieren un der Klarlack würde ganz normal aushärten..
Zumindestens verhält sich unser Klarlack so


----------



## MaNTiS_ (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Seiht irgenwie angekohlt aus.
> 
> Spaß bei Seite wann waren die wießen Punkte zu sehen. Erst nach ner gewissen Zeit oder gleich nach dem drauf Spitzen??
> 
> Wenn es nach ner gewissen Zeit war hast du zu viel Klarlack drauf geknallt und der Klarlack ist ausgekocht also die Oberste Lackschicht is ziemlich schnell zu getrocknet und die darunter eingeschlossenen Lösemittel haben Blasen erzeugt.



Das sah gleich am Anfang so aus und wurd dann schlimmer...
ich habe nicht zu  viel Klarlack genommen es wurde ja schon so als  anfing zu sprühen.


----------



## MaNTiS_ (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

So hier nachdem ich alles Neu Lackiert hatte. Ich finde sieht ganz schick aus und heute mach ich noch ein paar Bilder wo alles Eingebaut ist.


----------



## MaNTiS_ (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



MaNTiS_ schrieb:


> So hier nachdem ich alles Neu Lackiert hatte. Ich finde sieht ganz schick aus und heute mach ich noch ein paar Bilder wo alles Eingebaut ist.



Ahja und die vorher Bilder


----------



## exa (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

hast du das case vorher auseinander genommen??? weil eig hab ich keine lust 40-50 nieten aufzubohren...


----------



## MaNTiS_ (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



exa schrieb:


> hast du das case vorher auseinander genommen??? weil eig hab ich keine lust 40-50 nieten aufzubohren...




Nein, ich  habe es so lackiert wie es in den Vorher Bildern zu sehen ist.


----------



## exa (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

sehr gut, dann mach es auch ohne, hab allerdings den vorteil nen kompressor hierzuhaben... sandstrahlen ich komme^^


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



exa schrieb:


> sehr gut, dann mach es auch ohne, hab allerdings den vorteil nen kompressor hierzuhaben... sandstrahlen ich komme^^


Du weißt für was Sandstrahlen eigentlich gedacht ist?


----------



## exa (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

ja weiß ich, aber damit kommt man halt in jede noch so kleine ecke...


----------



## exa (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

2 fragen:

eignet sich dieser lack: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da steht das man haftgrund verwenden soll... is der zwingend nötig oder reicht schleifen/sandstrahlen...


----------



## Digger (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

also ich habe vorgestern meine case (nur innenraum) und habe ausm baumarkt buntlack in schwarz-matt (für ~8€) genommen, und den innenraum schön ausgepustet und ansonsten nur mit verdünnung abgerieben. 

für die weniege arbeuit sieht das ergebnis klasse aus


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



exa schrieb:


> und da steht das man haftgrund verwenden soll... is der zwingend nötig oder reicht schleifen/sandstrahlen...



Naja was an "Rallye-Lack" anderst sein soll wie bei normale Lacken versteh ich ned, typisch Spraydosenlacke... für deine Zwecke müsste der geeignet sein


Ich vermut mal, dass dein Gehäuse sowieso nur auf einem Fleck steht, un nich die Kräfte ausgesetzt ist, wie ein Auto - daher is ein Haftgrund nich zwingend notwendig, schaden würde es aber trozdem nicht. 

Schleifen müsste da reichen, aber kein zu Grobes Schleifpapier, sonst haste / siehste Schleifkratze im Lack!


----------



## Klutten (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Jeder der ein Gehäuse hat, welches aus "grauem" Stahlblech besteht, braucht seine Blechteile nur entstauben und entfetten. Es handelt sich um eloverzinktes Stahlblech, welches bereits lackierfähig hergestellt wurde. Eben aus dem einen Grund, Bauteile die auf Maschinen gefertigt wurden nicht mehr zu grundieren (zwei gesparte Arbeitsgänge sparen viel Geld in der Produktion). Wer hier strahlt oder schleift, zerstört die Schutzschicht des Bleches. Die Verzinkung ist extra matt/rau, damit Lack darauf hält.


----------



## exa (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

ah ok, aber wie sieht da bei schon lackierten flächen aus??? denn ich will/muss alles lackieren, obwohl der deckel schon schwarz is, denn muss dann doch wohl schleifen, oder???


----------



## Klutten (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Richtig. Bereits lackierte Flächen müssen natürlich angeschliffen werden, damit der neue Lack Haftung bekommt.


----------



## exa (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

meint ihr 100er is ok, oder noch feiner???


----------



## Klutten (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Zum Anschleifen bereits lackierter Flächen eignen sich Körnungen um 800-1200. Eine weitere gute Möglichkeit ist Schleifflies, welches in Autolackierereien erhältlich ist. Für Flies gelten die gleichen Körnungen wie für Schleifpapier/Schleifleinen.

Nass schleifen verringert nochmals den Abtrag und sorgt dafür, dass sich das feine Schleifpapier nicht sofort zusetzt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

@ Kutten
Das Nass schleifen verbessert das schleif ergebniss und erhöht die Haltbarkeit des Schleifpapieres und der Abtrag is sogar etwas mehr, da ja sich das Schleifpapier nicht so schnell ab nützt.


----------



## Klutten (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Da hat der Lackierer natürlich recht. ^^

Ich meinte es eigentlich auch so, aber irgendwie hab ich da meinen Satz etwas verpeilt. Ich nehme es zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Ansonsten war aber alles richtig.


----------



## Hardrunner (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

gute gemacht 
jetzt weiß ich endlich wie man das vernünftig macht und brauchs nicht erst an nem alten rechner testen, faul wie ich bin


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

ihr sprüht ja klarlack drüber aber wie bekommt man es eigentlich matt?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Aus der Spraydose Gehts nicht auser du hast matten Klarlack in der Spaydose Weis net obs sowas gibt und jetzt zu faul zum kucken.

Wenn du ne richtige Lackierpistole zur Hand hast kannst du beim Anmachen vom Klarlack Mattpaste rein tun.


----------



## AMDSpider (5. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Tip: Der generell beste Lack sind die "Rallystyle Matt" Farbsprühdosen, die in den meisten Baumärkten erhältlich sind. 
Damit bekommen sogar totale Lackiernieten wie ich eine absolut perfekte Lackierung hin, ohne Rinner, Tropfen, Staubeinschlüsse oder sonstige Unschönheiten! 
Trocknet in wenigen Minuten komplett, und ergibt ein perfektes mattschwarz (oder andere gewünschte Farbtöne wie Alu, Silber, Kupfer, etc.).

Alle anderen Lacke, die ich bisher hatte, waren nach einer halben Stunde noch ganz klebrig, haben Staub und Dreck eingeschlossen, und Rinner an jeder Ecke verursacht.

Grundierung ist generell sinnvoll, weil Lacke auf blossen Blechen nicht sehr gut halten und sehr leicht abblättern, auch wenn man nur mal ganz sachte mit dem Schraubenzieher abrutscht oder so.

Mattschwarz ist für Innenräume von Cases eigentlich die schönste "Farbe", weil nur mit Schwarz kommt die Hardware hervorragend zur Geltung - der gesamte Innenraum ist schön dunkel, die Seitenscheibe wirkt dunkel getönt tagsüber, und nur die Hardware (aber nicht den Innenraum) sieht man nachts, wenn LEDs oder Kathoden eingeschalten werden.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

hast du mal ein paar bilder von deimnem lackierten innenraum mit diesem "wunderlack"


----------



## Galaxy345 (15. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich will mein Case Mattschwarz Lackieren 

Ich brauch ja keinen Klarlack oder ? 
Ich  will ja net dass das Case glänzt ^^


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (18. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ne brauchst ned


----------



## moddingfreaX (18. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



Galaxy345 schrieb:


> Ich will mein Case Mattschwarz Lackieren
> 
> Ich brauch ja keinen Klarlack oder ?
> Ich  will ja net dass das Case glänzt ^^



Hab meinen Case Innenraum nur grundiert und dann auch mattschwarz lackiert! Kein Klarlack sonst ist da son Glanz drauf! *schwuuul* 
Gibts eig matten Klarlack


----------



## Klutten (19. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ja. Nur ist der schwer erhältlich und heißt Seidenmatt. Ich habe damit schon gearbeitet und kann sagen, dass es matt ist. (Hört sich doof an).

Meine Dose stammte aus dem Elektronikbereich.


----------



## moddingfreaX (19. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ja. Nur ist der schwer erhältlich und heißt Seidenmatt. Ich habe damit schon gearbeitet und kann sagen, dass es matt ist. (Hört sich doof an).
> 
> Meine Dose stammte aus dem Elektronikbereich.


Bein uns gibts sowas auch, beim Praktiker von Faust-Farben! Aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieser matte Klarlack bei großzügigem sprühen weißlich wird, ähnlich dem Milchglas! Bin ich recht der annahme dass das stimmt?


----------



## Klutten (19. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich denke, dass dir das bei jedem Klarlack passiert, wenn unsachgemäß gesprüht wird. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich die Dose noch finde, dann poste ich dir die Marke. Klagen kann ich nicht, sah echt top aus.


----------



## moddingfreaX (19. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Cool, dann werde ich mir so ne Dose mal von Faust kaufen und hier das Ergebnis posten!
Weil Glanz-Klarlack wollte ich nicht


----------



## Matze992 (20. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

so habe jett mal ne etwas dumme frage
also ich hab nicht alle seiten gelesen...aber ichfrag jetzt einfach. Was ist denn die Grundierung genau? Ist das so ne Farbe oder wie? Kann mir das bitte einer beantworten? Das wäre nett.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



Matze992 schrieb:


> so habe jett mal ne etwas dumme frage
> also ich hab nicht alle seiten gelesen...aber ichfrag jetzt einfach. Was ist denn die Grundierung genau? Ist das so ne Farbe oder wie? Kann mir das bitte einer beantworten? Das wäre nett.


Grundierungen


----------



## Matze992 (21. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Danke . Also ist die dann ach sehr notwendig so wie ich das nachgelesen habe. Hm dann muss ich mir sowa auch nochmal zulegen...


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

...wenn die Vorarbeiten schon schlecht sind, kann die fertige Lackierung nicht besser sein. Eine gute Grundierung ist daher das A und O. Wer hier spart, der spart am falschen Ende.


----------



## Uziflator (24. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



killer89 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich bin am *überlegen* MDF zu nehmen, das heißt noch gar nix ^^
> Wie wärs denn mit Massivholz oder Schichtholz (dieses, was so hell-dunkel im Wechsel ist und verleimt ^^, das is ja, soweit ich weiß kein MDF!? )
> und was meinste mit Klavierlackeffekt?



das nennt man Multiplex platten fach sprache.Es sind auch immer eine ungerade anzahl an schichten damit sie gegeneinander arbeiten und nich krum werden.


----------



## exa (24. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

mal ganz blöde gefragt: sollte man vor dem lackieren gewinde abdecken, oder wird der lack im gewinde durch schrauben einfach wieder aus dem gewinde gebracht???


----------



## Masterwana (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



exa schrieb:


> mal ganz blöde gefragt: sollte man vor dem lackieren gewinde abdecken, oder wird der lack im gewinde durch schrauben einfach wieder aus dem gewinde gebracht???



Ist schon sinvoll die abzudecken.
Kommt halt drauf an wie dick du lackierst, wenn du nur ein bis zwei (dünne) Schichten lackierst, brauchst du es noch nicht.

Kleiner Tipp: Schraub am besten die Schrauben rein die da später reinkommen dann haben die Köpfe gleich die passende Farbe.

Ich Hab mein gehäuse die tage auch innen lackiert, hab die Abstandshalter vom Mainboars drinn gelassen (faul) im Gewinnde ist kaum Farbe.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



exa schrieb:


> mal ganz blöde gefragt: sollte man vor dem lackieren gewinde abdecken, oder wird der lack im gewinde durch schrauben einfach wieder aus dem gewinde gebracht???



Der Lack mach dem Gewinde eigentlich garnix (außer anfangs lassen sich die Schrauben a bissle schwerer eindrehen), da er ja nich auf blanken Metall haftet, aber wenn wenn man noch ne Grundiereung vorher drauf knallt sollte man die Gewinde abdeken (zu hohe Schichtdicke => Schrauben lassen sich nur mit hoher Gewalt eindrehen).


----------



## exa (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

ok thx


----------



## TheSomberlain (28. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

So, hab mir eben grade Farbe gekauft und werd das ganze nächste Woche auch mal in Angriff nehmen, Opfer ist mein Coolermaster RC-690 

Zu den Gewinden: Man könnt auch einfach nach dem Sprayen mit nem Gewindeschneider einmal durch, der bekommt das gewinde denk ich mal ganz gut sauber


----------



## exa (28. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

ich denk ich häng einfach zahnstocher rein^^

@ somber: da haben wir das gleiche projekt...^^ auch mattschwarz???


----------



## TheSomberlain (28. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Jo 

Naja, passt halt einfach besser zum Äußeren, ne?


----------



## exa (28. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

jo so siehts aus^^


----------



## kingminos (28. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Soll ich euch einen Tip geben?

Kauf euch Zigarettenfilter die passen in die großen Löcher und sonst schneidet ihr sie ein wenig kleiner.


----------



## exa (28. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

jetz die frage: in welche großen löcher???


----------



## kingminos (29. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Du musst suie kleiner schneiden aber dadurch das sie wieder größerwerden nachdem man sie zusammengedrückt hat füllen sie die Löcher gut aus


----------



## TheSomberlain (29. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich frag mich immernoch: Welche Löcher?

Die Schraubenlöcher? Die auf dem Mainboardschlitten?


----------



## kingminos (29. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ja alle die Löcher auf die kein lack kommen soll weil sonst die schrauben nichtmehr in die Gewinde passen


----------



## exa (29. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

aso, ich dachte schon ich hab unentdeckte große löcher in meinem case^^


----------



## kingminos (29. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Löcher helfen in nem Case ungemein  Man bedenke wie es mit dem Luftfluss aussehen würde wenn es keine Löcher gibt


----------



## TheSomberlain (29. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

120mm Lochfräse-Selfmade-Belüftung xD


----------



## exa (29. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



TheSomberlain schrieb:


> 120mm Lochfräse-Selfmade-Belüftung xD



haha hab ich sogar, gleich gehts raus mal ne probelackierung an dem lw adapter für die festplatte machen...


----------



## f3rr1s (29. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hab mal so ne Frage wie viel Dosen an Lack , Grundierung , Klarlack brauch man im schnit ? 

2 Frage was meint ihr passt zu einem ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Thermaltake Armor denn habe ich mir gerade bestellt  Ich tendiere zu Grün. Nur sollte man da nen helles Grün oder eher nen Dunkles Grün nehmen ?


----------



## exa (29. August 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

ich hab einfach bei nem 6er pack zugeschlagen, das langt^^

ich würd sagen, da du aauch mal ne fehllackierung einkalkulieren solltest 2 dosen...


----------



## TheSomberlain (1. September 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

So, ich habs nun schonmal Schwarz. Hab dafür 2 400ml Dosen gebraucht! Geht also vom Verbrauch her.

Muss nur noch gucken ob ichs wirklich mit Klarlack übersprühe, matt sieht es eigentlich viel besser aus. Zudem hab ich mir schonmal ne Lackierung am Ende mit dem Klarlack versaut, von daher ist mir das Zeug ungeheuer!

Und das nächste mal werd ich das Gehäuse wohl demontieren zum Lackieren, man kommt einfach nicht überall ran. Und danach neu Vernieten oder vielleicht sogar mit Edelstahlschrauben oder so verschrauben bzw mit ner Mutter halt Kontern.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

so, ich bin gerade in meinen lackier vorbereitungen...
Gehäuse ist entkernt und bereits angeschliffen, gleich noch abkleben und morgen wird dann grundiert....

Hab mir mal die anleitung auf den dosen durch gelesen, da steht das man nach der Grundierung noch mal anschleifen soll mit sehr feiner körnung...

Ist das notwendig?
Kann wer dazu was sagen?


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Jein. Das neuerliche Anschleifen hat den Vorteil, dass eventuell einlackierte kleine Staubeinschlüsse entfernt werden. Ansonsten gilt weiterhin grob - sauber und fettfrei reicht!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

OK danke, dann werd ichs so probieren, wenn ich morgen hoffentlich von meinem kollegen seine digicam geliehen bekomme, mach ich natürlich auch ein paar bilder


----------



## nemetona (19. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo Leute,
ich plane den Innenraum meines Gehäuses zu lackieren, und wollte dafür eine Airbrushpistole benutzen.
Ich denke, damit kommt man besser an die verwinkelten Stellen des Gehäuses, und kann da feiner Arbeiten als mit einer Sprühdose.
Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung, oder würdet ihr mir davon Abraten?
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



nemetona schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich plane den Innenraum meines Gehäuses zu lackieren, und wollte dafür eine Airbrushpistole benutzen.
> Ich denke, damit kommt man besser an die verwinkelten Stellen des Gehäuses, und kann da feiner Arbeiten als mit einer Sprühdose.
> Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung, oder würdet ihr mir davon Abraten?
> Gruß, nemetona



Da kannst du ja Ewigkeiten rumspielen mir ner Airbrusch. 
Ich als Lakierer greife ehe zu einer Stink normalen Lackierpistole und die Feinheiten mach ich mit wenig druck und wenig Frabe im Rundstrahl so das ich nicht zu viel draufbringe.
Oder man neheme eine Minijet von SATA. Mit der sollte es auch gehen.


----------



## nemetona (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Danke für den Tipp!
Das Sachverhalt ist, das Airbrushsystem hab ich zu Haus, eine Lackierpistole samt Kompressor müsste ich erst anschaffen, was für den einmaligen Gebrauch ziemlich Kostenintensiv ist.
Das Airbrushsystem geht bis zu einer Düsenstärke von 0,5mm, ich dachte da kommt schon ordentlich was raus!?!?!?
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



nemetona schrieb:


> Das Airbrushsystem geht bis zu einer Düsenstärke von 0,5mm, ich dachte da kommt schon ordentlich was raus!?!?!?
> Gruß, nemetona



Die Mini Jet hat auch eine Düsenweite von 0,5mm damit kann man kleine Flächen lackieren. Aber mit einem Airbruschsystem is warscheins nur ein geringer Breitstrahl möglich, damit is es nicht möglich Mainboardtrays usw. zu lackieren diese würden sehr ungleichmäsig und es würde sehr raues Ergebniss geben.
Da hier keine richtige Überlapung stadfindet und der Farbnebel auftrocknet und nicht wieder angelöst wird.


----------



## nemetona (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Danke für den Hinweis, werde am Wochenende mich mal auf einer Probefläsche versuchen.
Falls das nix wird, würde dieses Gerät auch gehen?
MINI HVLP Lackierpistole 0,8 inkl. + MINI Druckregler bei eBay.de: Kompressoren (endet 25.11.08 20:12:23 MEZ)
Kompressor und Schlauch könnte ich von einen Bekannten geliehen bekommen, da halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen.
Eine Frage noch, habe den Lack für die Airbrusch schon bestellt und zu Haus, kann ich den auch in der Lackierpistole nutzen?
MfG, Nemetona


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ja die Lackierpostole is für den Zweck geeignet.
Ich kenn leider die Viscosität der Airbrushfarbe nicht da ich nie mit sowas gearbeitet habe, aber ich schätze diese wird zu dünn sein und sehr schnell laufen,da wie gschreiben die Airbrusch nur eine sehrfeine Düse 0,3-0,5mm hat und die Lackierpistole eine Düsenweite von 0,8mm.


----------



## nemetona (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Könntest du mir eventuel sagen wo ich denn da passende Farbe für die Lackierpistole herbekomme?
Ich hab mal bei ebay geschaut, da die Farbe aber nur in Pulverform gefunden. Gibr es die auch fertig angemischt?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Es geht jeder 2K Lack am besten nimmst du Einschichtlacke.
Welche farbe soll es weden. Ich finde massenweiße Angebote bei Ebay für Ral9005 (Tiefschwarz)


----------



## nemetona (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Nee, ich möchte ein schönes reines weiss.
Hab da ein hellblaues Gigabyte Board, weiße Wakü Schläuche, mit hellblauen knickschutz, blaue Kabelsleeves und viel blauen Licht.
Ich finde weiss passt da am besten, und zum Oberfläschenschutz noch matten Klarlack.
Wenn du da einen Link hättest wär top. 
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Reinweiß also RAL9010 oder?

Einen hab ich das sind 1 KG Lack + 0,5 Kg Härter. Dazu braucht du noch Acryl-Universallackverdünnung

Und einen mit allem Dabei mussthalt die RAl nummer der Farbe mit angeben


----------



## nemetona (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Reinweiß ist Perfekt  vielen Dank.
Ich werde dann das 2. Angebot von Yatego nehmen, scheint mir günstiger All Inclusive.
Anmischen kann ich den Yatego Lack aber genau so wie in der ebay Auktion beschrieben?
P.S. Reinigen der Pistole? So lang Verdünnung durchpusten bis keine Pikmente mer herauskommen?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mojo (21. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich post mein Anliegen mal hier, passt hoffe ich.
Und zwar will ich meinen PC Innenraum mit UV weiß lackieren. Hab jetzt so nen Shop gefunden. Habt ihr zufällig Erfahrungen damit, weil so seriös erscheint mir die Seite nicht. Würde es langen wenn ich den Inneraum dann zuerst mit einer weißen Grundierung grundiere und dann diesen Lack in weiß drübermache. Und würde mir da eine Sprühdose langen?

MfG
Mojo


----------



## Mojo (24. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Kann mir denn niemand helfen?


----------



## DaxTrose (25. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Was hast Du denn für ein Case? ich habe für mein Enermax BigChakra 2,5 Dosen nur an schwarzen Lack verbraucht. Dazu kam dann noch Grundierung und Klarlack. Grundierung und Kalrlack 2 Dosen.
Ich hatte diesen Lack aus dem Baumarkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mojo (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hab ein Midi Tower. Wenn ich jetzt den Herstellernamen poste kommen nur wieder sche*** Kommentare.
Ich brauch ja speziellen Lack UV-Lack. Weiß nicht ob es sowas im Baumarkt gibt un da in meiner Stadt auch keiner ist kann ich nicht schnell mal hinschauen,.


----------



## Klutten (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Auto K Lacke rocken. Ich nutze diese seit Jahren und bin immer super zufrieden damit gewesen. Die Düse verklebt nicht und man kann auch mal eine größere Fläche sehr sauber lacken.


----------



## DaxTrose (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Das kann ich nur unterstreichen. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man den Finger weitegenug von der Düse hält, sonst tropft es irgendwann vor die Düse und man hat dann Tropfen auf der Fläche.


----------



## OMD (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

hallöchen 
ich überlege aktuell ob ich meinem case mal ne neue farbe (innen & aussen)verpassen soll. was meint ihr wieviel farbe ich brauch(das gehäuse is ein thermaltake shark) und muss ich auf irgendwas besonders achten beim farbe kaufen?

Und noch zu der zeit einteilung reicht es wenn ich freitag nachmittag anfange die grundierung zusprühen es übernacht trocknen lassen und dann samstag früh die gewünschte farbe rauf mache? und samstag abend dann den klarlack rauf mache? und das ich dann sonntag im laufe des tages wieder alles einbauen kann? oder ist die zeit zu knapp bemessen?

und welche grundierung brauch ich? weil das case ist aussen schwarz und innen im standart silber?

und was mir grade noch einfällt ich will das bei mir aufm balkon lackieren ist es ein problem wenn ich es bei den aktuellen temperaturen draußen trocknen lasse oder ist es zu kalt für den lack das er dann anfängt abzubrökeln?

ich weiss sind viele fragen aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

gruß OMD


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich spiele mit der Idee mein Case in Chrom Optik zu lackieren , vielleicht auch richtig Chromen zu lassen ! Suche nur noch ein neues Case dafür 

Mfg Micha


----------



## AnthraX (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich schließe mich der Frage von OMD an, habe die gleichen Fragen nur mit einem Thermaltake Soprano. Kann man ein Schwarzes Gehäuse gut in weiß lackieren?

THX


----------



## OMD (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

eine frage ist mir grade noch eingefallen kann ich die 120mm lüfter einfach lackieren oder muss man dort auch was beachten?

gruß OMD


----------



## Klutten (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich greife mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten auf.

- #175 von Daxtrose -> Nach Möglichkeit alle Lacke (Grundierung, Grundack, Klarlack) von einer Firma -> wegen der Verträglichkeit.

- Lackieren bei Außentemperaturen ist nicht ratsam, da es einerseits zu feucht ist und auch die Haftung leidet. Unmöglich ist es allerdings nicht. Mit ein wenig Glück gibt es auch ein gutes Ergebnis.

- Man kann auch ein schwarzes Gehäuse weiß lackieren. Alles eine Frage der Schichten.

- @ OMD ...was meinst du mit 120mm?


----------



## OMD (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich greife mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten auf.
> ...
> 
> - Lackieren bei Außentemperaturen ist nicht ratsam, da es einerseits zu feucht ist und auch die Haftung leidet. Unmöglich ist es allerdings nicht. Mit ein wenig Glück gibt es auch ein gutes Ergebnis.
> ...



sorry hab wieder schneller gedacht als getippt ich meine 120mm lüfter 

hmm also muss ich dann wohl doch in den keller ausweichen und dort alles machen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



OMD schrieb:


> sorry hab wieder schneller gedacht als getippt ich meine 120mm lüfter



Einen Lüfter zulackieren geht schlecht da du unterschiedlich dick im µm Bereich Lack aufbringst  und das schon zu einer Unwucht führt und das Lager je nach Unregelmäßigkeit des Lackes langsam aber sicher kaputt geht.

MfG,
JonnyB1989


----------



## OMD (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Einen Lüfter zulackieren geht schlecht da du unterschiedlich dick im µm Bereich Lack aufbringst  und das schon zu einer Unwucht führt und das Lager je nach Unregelmäßigkeit des Lackes langsam aber sicher kaputt geht.
> 
> MfG,
> JonnyB1989



hmm stimmt klingt logisch also wäre es nur möglich den "rahmen" (oder wie ich ihn nennen soll) zu lackieren und das rotor-blatt abzukleben oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



OMD schrieb:


> hmm stimmt klingt logisch also wäre es nur möglich den "rahmen" (oder wie ich ihn nennen soll) zu lackieren und das rotor-blatt abzukleben oder?



Klar ist das moeglich. Du musst halt in der Mitte alles gut abkleben, aber ansonsten ist das kein Problem.


----------



## OMD (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

hast du nen tipp wie ich das am besten abklebe? weil wenn ich mri einen anschaue weiss ich nicht wie ich es schaffe das nichts in den motor kommt


----------



## RuNNer90 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

hi,
ich hab gestern zur probe die innenwand von meinem alten gehäuse lackiert..
allerdings hab ich das problem das die farbe bei berührung "klebt" . 
man rutsch mit den finger einfach nich schön gleichmäßig drüber wie das im unlackieren zustand der fall ist. ich hoff mal ihr versteht mein problem... beim neuen gehäuse hätte ich das gern anders.
ich muss dazusagen das die vorraussetzungen bei probeblech nich optimal waren^^
nicht entfettet und grundiert und kein klarlack nachgesprüht (den ich aber auch beim neuen anlauf eigentlich weglassen will). zudem hab ichs in der kalten garage lackiert... sollte ich da ne ausweichstelle finden?

edit: hat sich erledigt war wohl einfach noch nich trocken genug^^


----------



## OMD (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

wieviele dosen farbe brauch ich wenn ich mein gehäuse innen und aussen lackieren will? es ist nen "Normaler" big-tower. grundierung, farbe und klarlack reicht wenn ich jeweils 2 dosen kaufen oder ist das zu viel oder zu wenig?

gruß OMD


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



OMD schrieb:


> wieviele dosen farbe brauch ich wenn ich mein gehäuse innen und aussen lackieren will? es ist nen "Normaler" big-tower. grundierung, farbe und klarlack reicht wenn ich jeweils 2 dosen kaufen oder ist das zu viel oder zu wenig?
> 
> gruß OMD



Also, ich meine mich zu erinneren, dass irgendjemand mal gemeint hat, man sollte pro Schicht 2-3 Dosen habe, die dritte hauptsaechlich als Ersatz. Kann mich aber auch taeuschen. 
2 sollten aber eigentlich reichen.


----------



## OMD (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

so hab mir jetzt 2 dosen für die großen flächen besorgt und eine anders farbige dose für die details. morgen dann mal gucken wies klappt


----------



## OMD (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

So ich wollte euch noch die Resultate von meiner Wochenende Aktion zeigen. ich finde Persönlich für das Erste mal ist es Ziemlich gut geworden.es sind zwar ein paar nasen zu sehen und ich hab hinten an der seite leider das ende vom seiten blech vergessen zu lackieren ist mir erst nachm anbau aufgefallen  aber wird nach geholt sobald ich wieder zeit hab

So sah es direkt nach dem Kauf aus in der Zwischen Seite wurde das Gitte links an der Seite entfernt (dies is anfang des Jahres passiert) und ein Window eingebaut und lackiert dafür die Bilder unten






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Grundsaetzlich nicht schlecht, die Farbe ist halt sehr .. nun ja.. "gewoehnungsbeduerftig". 
Aber gut gemalt.


----------



## OMD (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

ja das stimmt meinte nen kumpel von mir auch schon aber er kennt mich bei solchen nicht anders wenn man bei NFS oder ähnlichen games die autos lackieren konnte waren die immer giftgrün oder knallgelb


----------



## k4nt0n (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Abend allerseits,
ich plane mein Case (Lian Li PC-A71B, kommt am Sonntag mit passender Hardware^^) innen zu lackieren...(das window-seitenteil ist schon da, man sieht das geil aus xD)

derzeit steht noch offen, ob
a) innen weiß, oder
b) innen mattschwarz

Hat hier jmd. n Case, dass innen weiß und außen schwarz ist ?

Bei uns hats grad nicht grade feine Temperaturen zum lackieren, draußen sinds knapp über 0° (hat auch geschneit, zumindest am vormittag)

Wo soll ich lackieren ?
In der Garage ? (ist allerdings auch nicht soo warm dort ^^)
Im Keller (wie soll ich den Raum da belüften, Zugluft soll es ja nicht sein, oder ?)

Ich hab jetzt alles durch , aber ein paar Sachen versteh ich immer noch nicht...
Das Lian Li ist innen ja nicht lackiert (oder?), muss ich da auch schleifen ?
Brauch ich eine Grundierung, falls ich Autolack nehme bzw. wäre dieser jetzt geignet oder nicht (manche haben ja gesagt, dass er gut wäre) ?
Lackieren werde ich am Montag, Sachen werde ich morgen bzw. übermorgen kaufen...


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich persoenlich habe zwar leider kein schwarz-weisses Gehaeuse, und kann dir in dem Sinne auch nicht weiterhelfen, ich kann dir aber sagen, dass ich schon mal eins gesehen habe, und das es mir nicht gefaellt. Ich finde, es ist ein zu grosser Kontrast zwischen schwarz aussen und weiss innen.
Ausserdem, du hast ja anscheinend ein Seitenfenster, und zockst hoffentlich auch im Dunkeln , solltest du vorhaben, deinen PC von innen auszuleuchten, wird das durch die weisse Flaeche innen schoen reflektiert, und durch das Seitenfenster wird dein Zimmer dann merklich erhellt. 

Naja, aber es ist im Grunde Geschmackssache, von daher hoffe ich, dass hier einer mit Bildern dienen kann.


----------



## k4nt0n (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich bins nochmal....
thx @ Whooosa, werde es innen wohl matt-schwar machen...

Wie ist das jetzt ... gibts matten Klarlack oder sowas ? Will ja, dass der Lack schön haftet und nicht schon beim einbau abbröselt^^

Lackieren werde ich in der Garage, aber kann ichd as Case dort auch stehen lassen ? Derzeit hats so ca. 5° Celsius...

Wieviele Dosen brauche ich denn ?
(schätzwert...kaufe lieber eine mehr, als zu wenig )

#edit#
Was wird lackiert ?
Gehäuse Inneraum (so gut wie alles )
4-10 Lüfter (werde morgen am Airflow tüfteln, mal schaun was sich da machen lässt ) (120mm Lüfter, evtl. auch kleinere)
...und heute n altes case zum testen xD

#edit2#
welchen lack ?
im baumarkt hatten sie keinen so hitzebeständigen lack bzw. schon, aber der wäre dann nicht sehr hm.."stabil", grundierung könnt ich bei dem auch keine verwenden 
(ich war bis jetzt nur beim baumarkt, am MO schau ich noch in "fachgeschäfte" )


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Les dir erst mal hier den kompletten Thread durch, und danach stelle noch einmal die Fragen, die ueberig geblieben sind. Vieles wurde naemlich schon von anderen Usern gefragt und auch geklaert.


----------



## JOJO (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich habe in meinem Leben wohl mehr als 200 Dosen Farbe verballert. Ich habe einige Erfahrung damit, sei es nun die Vorbereitung, das lackieren selbst ist reine Übungssache.

Es sind viele gute Tips hier, ohne Frage, doch zuwenig, was die eigendlich wichtigste Arbeit angeht. Die Vorbereitung eben!

Ich lasse z.B. meine Teile grundsätzlich Glasperlstrahlen, eine bessere Oberfläche zum Lackieren gibt es nicht. Alle Schraubverbindungen werden mit Kit aus dem Lackierzubehör verschlossen. Selbst Lüftungslöcher, sollte das Gehäuse außen andersfarbig werden.

Teile die nicht oder in einer anderen Farbe lackiert werden sollen, werden abgeklebt und mit Trennwachs behandelt.

Dann geht das ganze Gebamsel zum Profilackierer, denkt man über die Preise der Füller, Feinspachtel, Grundierung, Schleifarbeit, Reinigung, Basislack, Klarlack und eigene Arbeitszeit nach, ist der Preisunterschied zum Profi nur gering, ich habe auch die Möglichkeit, jeden Läufer zu bemängeln. Klar, es ist dann nicht ganz allein gemacht, doch das Gehäuse habe ich ja auch nicht (noch nicht) selbst gebaut.

Auch habe ich hier die Möglichkeit, auf Lacke zurückgreifen zu können, die es in Dosenform gar nicht gibt.


----------



## adler93 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



Klutten schrieb:


> Jeder der ein Gehäuse hat, welches aus "grauem" Stahlblech besteht, braucht seine Blechteile nur entstauben und entfetten. Es handelt sich um eloverzinktes Stahlblech, welches bereits lackierfähig hergestellt wurde. Eben aus dem einen Grund, Bauteile die auf Maschinen gefertigt wurden nicht mehr zu grundieren (zwei gesparte Arbeitsgänge sparen viel Geld in der Produktion). Wer hier strahlt oder schleift, zerstört die Schutzschicht des Bleches. Die Verzinkung ist extra matt/rau, damit Lack darauf hält.


Welches davon habe ich in meinem Thermaltake Armor? Ich glaube das ist graues Stahblech....


----------



## fehe.dr (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

hab mir jetzt vorgenohmen bevor ich alle hardware einbau mein gehäuse auch zu lackiern 

hab jetzt einmal den ganzen fred durchgelesen ... dieses hin und her is schon komisch ... grundieren ja / nein / evtl ... was nun ... ??? 

...besitz ein antec three hundred ... 

 ... und könnte man zum beschleunigen des trocknens das gehäuse in einen ofen stelln? ... hab einen großen für diverse proben in meiner werkstatt stehn ... quasi das man es wie beim auto lackieren macht...


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich grab das hier mal wieder aus, denn vllt bekomm ich hier hilfe, woran meine lackierprobleme liegen.

Also die lackierungen selbst werden recht gut, sie sehen gut aus. Sie sind auch auf großen flächen kratzfest. Problematisch sind kanten und Schraubenlöcher.
An den kanten passiert es leicht, dass dort der lack absplittert. Noch schlimmer ist es an Schraublöchern, beispielsweise am HDD schacht. Wenn Ich dort Schrauben eindrehe, dreht die schraube auf dem lack und splittert diesen rund um das loch ab. Das ist nicht besonders schön.

ich wüsste gerne, was ich falsch mache, dass der lack so schlecht haftet und so wenig robust ist? oO


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Aych wenn ich mich nicht gross mit dem Thema auskenne, sagt mein Bauch mir, dass es am Lack liegt. 
Hast du einen anderen Lack zur Stelle, den du mal ausprobieren kannst?


----------



## fractal (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Vllt hast du was mit dem Klarlack falsch gemacht


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

das problem tritt mit und ohne klarlack auf. speziell bei den schraublöchern gibt es abrisse des lacks. 

gibts hier keinen, der das problem kennt und weiss, woran es genau liegt?
muss ja irgendwie daran liegen, dass es keine richtige haftung zwischen der lackschicht und dem metall gibt. die haftung muss da stärker sein.

ich denke da an durchgetrockneten holzlack, den ich letzte woche von Türen abgeschliffen hab. da platzte gar nix ab, da musste ich bis aufs holz runter schleifen. Wie bekomme ich so ein ergebnis bei metall?


----------



## hyperionical (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> das problem tritt mit und ohne klarlack auf. speziell bei den schraublöchern gibt es abrisse des lacks.
> 
> gibts hier keinen, der das problem kennt und weiss, woran es genau liegt?
> muss ja irgendwie daran liegen, dass es keine richtige haftung zwischen der lackschicht und dem metall gibt. die haftung muss da stärker sein.
> ...



Das Prob is die Fläche, welche bei Holz sehr rau und saugend und bei metall sehr glatt ist. Der Lack kann sich nur schlecht festhalten und wenn die Absplitterungen recht klein sind (Bild wäre gut) müssten sie von der Schraube abgedeckt werden.


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

nen bild hab ich leider grad nicht und auch kein brauchbares, das ich machen könnte.
abgedeckt wird es aber nicht komplett. es platzt wirklich rund um die schraube ab. je fester ich anziehe, desto mehr (logisch)


----------



## Gamer-King (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



Klutten schrieb:


> Jeder der ein Gehäuse hat, welches aus "grauem" Stahlblech besteht, braucht seine Blechteile nur entstauben und entfetten. Es handelt sich um eloverzinktes Stahlblech, welches bereits lackierfähig hergestellt wurde. Eben aus dem einen Grund, Bauteile die auf Maschinen gefertigt wurden nicht mehr zu grundieren (zwei gesparte Arbeitsgänge sparen viel Geld in der Produktion). Wer hier strahlt oder schleift, zerstört die Schutzschicht des Bleches. Die Verzinkung ist extra matt/rau, damit Lack darauf hält.


Wie sieht das bei nem Sharkoon Rebel 9 aus,ist das aus "grauem" Stahlblech? Sie meiner Meinung nach danach aus...


----------



## Gamer-King (6. März 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hi@all,
ich plane mein Sharkoon Rebel9 innen zu lackieren. In matt schwarz und matt rot. Das Ganze sollte möglichst gut aussehn und qualitativ gut sein. Welcher Lack ist da empfehlenswert und wieviel brauch ich? Hab hier ne Dose Nigrin Autolack matt schwarz Lackspray ist der gut?


----------



## Jack_Steel (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht hab ich es ja überlesen, aber warum wird hier nirgends erwähnt, dass es Zweikomponentenlacke gibt die wesentlich kratzfester sind als die fertig gemischen Spraydosen auf Acrylbasis? Man kann sich Zweikomponentenlacke in einer Spraydose abmischen lassen, muss die Dose dann allerdings innerhalb von 2 Tagen verwenden, sonst härtet der Lack in der Dose aus. Das ist der Nachteil. Allerdings steht dem ein gewaltiger Vorteil gegenüber, eine beispiellose Kratzfestigkeit wie man sie im Gehäuse drin auch benötigt (wer rutscht nicht mal mit einem Schraubenschlüssel aus).


----------



## jaeo1994 (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

also ich will mein Gehäuse ausen glänzend und innen matt sprühen.
Bin aber ziemlich durcheinander gekommen da jeder etw. anderes sagt.
Kann mir irgendjemand eine leicht verständliche Anleitung geben und mir sagen was für lack, Grundierung (fals nötig) und was für schleifpapier ich verwenden soll??
wäre sehr dankbar wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht


----------



## Punked (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo Leute,
man soll das Gehauese ja zuerst von links nach rechts und dann von oben nach unten spruehen.  Im FAQ wird dazu gesagt, man soll zwischen den beiden Schritten warten. Aber wie lange ?


MFG Punked


----------



## ManuelB (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo,
ich lasse beim lackieren den Lack meistens so ca. 5min kurz ablüften zwischen den Gängen. Hängt aber auch vom verwendeten Lack ab wie schnell er aushärtet/anzieht. Autolacke und viele Sprühdosenlacke ziehen sehr schnell an. Wobei ich eigendlich nur nach jedem kompletten Kreuzgang ablüften lasse, dafür trag ich dann nicht zu dick auf. Man sagt ja lieber viele dünnere Schichten als eine Dicke. Nur die letzte Schicht (nachdem schon Deckung erziehlt wurde) trage ich dicker auf um ein gutes Verlaufen und guten Glanz zu erreichen. Hier sollte man den Lack bei guter Beleuchtung während des Sprühens beobachten. Wenn er nicht zu dickflüssig ist kann man normalerweise gut erkennen wann er richtig verläuft ohne das er zu dick wird und sich Läufer bilden.

MfG
Manu


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Muss ich den Innenraum auch schleifen ? Oder kann ich einfach drauf los sprühen ? 


MfG

Edit : Habs grade gelesen xD , hat sich erledigt


----------



## adler93 (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich hab heute mal bei meinem Gehäuse die Grundierung aufgetragen und habe festgestellt, dass ich bei größeren Flächen so meine Probleme habe,weil es einfach nicht gleichmäßig verteilt ist und wenn ich mehr mache gibt es Tränen, hat da jm. einen Tipp?


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ja, viele dünne Schichten sprühen, anstatt einer dicken, wo gleich alles deckt und verläuft.


----------



## adler93 (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Also einmal von links nach recht, dann oben nach unten bis es deckt? Und mit dem Klarlack auch so?


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Die Richtung ist beim Grundlack nicht entscheidend, zumindest nicht bei einem Gehäuse. Klarlack sollte man allerdings in einer deckenden Schicht aufbringen. Hier liegt dann auch die Kunst des Lackierens - gerade so viel Lack aufzutragen, dass die Schicht in sich verläuft, aber sich keine Nasen bilden. 

Selbst langjährige Lackierer haben mit dieser Gratwanderung manchmal ihre Not, also versuche dich einfach. Übe mit Klarlack doch am Besten erstmal mit kleineren Teilen.


----------



## adler93 (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Okay gut zu wissen das hätt ich falsch gemacht, danke 

€dit: So mein Gehäuse ist jetzt komplett lackiert, außer der Klarlack fehlt noch. Ich bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob ich ihn auftrage, bringt Klarlack in Sachen Widerstandsfähigkeit und Kratzschutz viel oder lohnt sich das nicht? Weil wenn ichs jetzt mit dem Klarlack alles versaue dann war die ganze Arbeit umsonst und das will ich jetzt auf keinen Fall. Auf der Rückseite der Dose steht auch Lack in der Kreuzsprühweise auftragen, was ist dass denn überhaupt?


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Moin!!!!
Woher bezieht ihr eigentlich den Lack,die Grundierung & CO


----------



## NCphalon (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

baumarkt/autoteileladen


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Gibt es den keine Website wo man solche sachen billig bekommt????


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Also ich kann Cans24 empfehlen, das ist zwar in dem sinne kein "Autolack" geht aber trotzdem.


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Danke
Super Seite.
Das habe ich gesucht!!!!
Und alles sehr günstig.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo erst mal, hab da eine Frage wegen dem Gehäuse Thermaltek Armor in Schwarz will es innen lackieren. Jetzt kommt die eigentliche Frage würde gerne mein Gehäuse komplett zerlegen und da kommts wie bekomme ich die Nieten ab. Ich würde sagen die Nieten aufbohren und beim zusammen bauen Schrauben mit Muttern verwende. So jetzt bräuchte ich einen Tipp von euch wenn ich sie aufbohre was für eine Grösse vom Bohrer und anschliesend welche Schraubengrösse zu denn Bohrer. Währe erfreut wenn ihr mir weiter Helfen könnt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Frage: Welchen Lack sollte ich denn überhaupt nehmen? Ich möchts gern innen schwarz haben.


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

hm für des wo ich plan des kann ich selbst nich machen, somit muss es zu em lacker aber zum glück hab ich einen an der hand, allerdings gutes howto.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Noch mal eine Frage zu den Nieten im Gehäuse, Bitte um eine Antwort denn ich weis nicht wie ich sie aufbohren soll besser gesagt was für eine Grösse des Bohrers und welche Schrauben und Muttern ich brauch. Währe erfreut über eine Antwort damit ich endlich mein Gehäuse lackieren kann, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## poeci (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

der bohrer sollte etwa so groß sein wie die nieten, logisch oder?
dementsprechend groß bzw klein sind dann auch die schrauben.
afaik hatte ich damals nen 4mm metallbohrer genommen sowie M4 schrauben.


----------



## N1lle (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Darf ich sagen das mir diese Anleitung nicht gefällt da schon Sprühdosenlack verwendet wird, aber das ist jetzt nur meine Meinung nicht jeder kann mit Pistole sprühen oder nicht jeder wird sich soetwas zulegen aber sonst sehr schöne Anleitung, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat kann man nen Exenter mit 320er Papier nehmen anschleifen und mit Silikonentferner abwischen grundieren und dann lackieren......[ironie]bin ich froh Lackierer zu sein xD[/Ironie]


----------



## StrikerofDeath (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Tolle Aktion


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



poeci schrieb:


> der bohrer sollte etwa so groß sein wie die nieten, logisch oder?
> dementsprechend groß bzw klein sind dann auch die schrauben.
> afaik hatte ich damals nen 4mm metallbohrer genommen sowie M4 schrauben.



Danke für die Antwort da hast du mir sehr geholfen. Habe es mir schon gedacht aber erst mal lieber Fragen bevor man es Falsch macht also Danke noch mal, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Coffy (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hab mir mal den Späß gemacht die 24 Seiten zu lesen.... War lustig. Kann auch nur sagen "Danke das ich Lackierer bin". Wenn jemand ernstgemeinte Fragen bezüglich lackieren hat, also nicht:"Wie rum halte ich eine Sprühdose, oder etc..." kann er mich gerne fragen, ich helfe dann gern so gut es geht....


----------



## GPHENOM (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Die Links zum Ergebnis funzen nicht mehr.


----------



## Senfgurke (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Auch grade gemerkt.
Zum Kommentar von MalkavianChild85 


> Es sollte noch hinzugefügt werden, dass man keine zwei verschiedenen Lackarten (zB.: auf Nitrobasis und Kunztharzbasis oder Acrylbasis) verwenden sollte, da es sonst zu einer chemischen Reaktion kommt und sich die Farbe abpellt.



Hab ich schmerzhaft an meinem Roller gemerkt


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Sehr gutes HowTo, allerdings sind die verlinkten Bilder nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

bilder down?


----------



## Zeus (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo ich habe mal eine frage brauche dringend Hilfe: ich lackieren mein pc ich habe die alte farbe runter genommen, dann alles entfettet und alles mit dem gleichen lack besprüht aber schon beim grundieren treten Flecken auf und ich weis nicht durch was. Kann aber sagen es ist kein schmutz kein wasser etc. da ich es immer wieder richtig entfettet habe habe an den stellen wo punkte sind wieder farbe runter und abgeschmirgelt dann wieder neu grundierung, aber es kommen immer wieder solche punkte durch brauche dringen hilfe kann mein Casemod sonst nicht beenden. Danke schon mal und hier noch das Bild wie es beim ersten mal aussah


----------



## EinarN (8. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Wen man ein Gehäuse Lakiert, dann NIE MALS mit SPRAY FARBE. 
Ist Totaler Quatsch.
Ein Spray hat nicht den Gleichmäsigen Druck wie eine Kompressor Gesteuerte sprühpistole was die Lakierer einsezen das währe eine sache und die zweite, wie Bearbeitet man den das Blech? 
Häää? 

Frag mal den KFZ Lakierer Deines Vertrauens. 

In kein Lakiertopic hier hab ich eine Erwähnung gefunden wo man Schreibt ANSCHLEIFEN / GLÄTTEN / GRUNDIEREN / ANSCHLEIFEN / LAKIEREN / BEI 80°C TROCKNEN LASSEN / VERSIGELN.

Da frag ich mich wird da ordentliche Arbeit gemacht oder nur Gepfuscht, hauptsache Bunt, irgendwo in ein Bastelkeller?

Wen man sich die Arbeit macht und so ein Kasten Lakiert, dann Bitteschön ORDENTLICH genau so wie man ein Auto Lakiert um auch eine Ordentliche Qualität zu haben, wen Qualität erwunscht ist, und wen GESCHMIERE Bevorzügt wird, dann fiel spass beim Sprayen.


----------



## mcflops (8. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



Zeus schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mal eine frage brauche dringend Hilfe: ich lackieren mein pc ich habe die alte farbe runter genommen, dann alles entfettet und alles mit dem gleichen lack besprüht aber schon beim grundieren treten Flecken auf und ich weis nicht durch was. Kann aber sagen es ist kein schmutz kein wasser etc. da ich es immer wieder richtig entfettet habe habe an den stellen wo punkte sind wieder farbe runter und abgeschmirgelt dann wieder neu grundierung, aber es kommen immer wieder solche punkte durch brauche dringen hilfe kann mein Casemod sonst nicht beenden. Danke schon mal und hier noch das Bild wie es beim ersten mal aussah



ist deine farbe schon etwas älter ?
was hast du zum entfetten genommen ? ich hab mal den fehler gemacht mit nitroverdünnung zu entfetten , danach hatte ich das gleiche problem . am besten solltest du mit silikonentferner arbeiten !


----------



## MAG-MODDING (8. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



EinarN schrieb:


> Wen man ein Gehäuse Lakiert, dann NIE MALS mit SPRAY FARBE.
> Ist Totaler Quatsch.



Ich meine die Aussage ist totaler Quatsch.

Ich hab schon mehrere Gehäuse mit Sprühdosen lackiert und behaupte das
99,9% der Betrachter das Ergebnis für gut bis sehr gut befinden würden.

Es kommt immer darauf wer lackiert und wie gut die Vorarbeit ist.
Pauschal das Ergebnis von mit der Spraydose lackierten Gehäusen
als "GESCHMIERE" zu verurteilen ist schon recht dreist.


----------



## Acid (8. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

dem kann ich mir nur anschließen, es gibt sehr große unterschiede in den dosen lacken... z.b. kann man keine dose für 5 euro mit einer für 15 euro vergleichen.... und ich wette mit dir das ich dir ein teil lacken kann, und du würdest nicht erkennen obs mit kompressor lackiert worden ist....

wichtig ist die polierung danach, wird diese ordentlich verrichtet wird der lack sehr gut.


----------



## EinarN (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Das Bedeutet das Ihr Möglicherweise NIE IM LEBEN ein Auto Lakiert habt und ein Unterschid nicht Machen könnt / nicht Erkennen da eure Materien Kentnissen unter 40% sind wen nicht gleich null.

Wie Fiele von Euch haben mit 12 Schichten Perlmut Lakierung Gearbeitet?
Die Schöne was sich um Lichtwinkel die Farbe Wechselt in bis zu 8 Tönungen zwischen 2 Farben?

Und Ja. im Vergleich mit eine 5000 EURO KFZ Lakierung, diese spraydose Lakierung ist GESCHMIERE. 
Wer profesioneller KFZ Lakierer ist, weis was Ich meine.
Ich will niemand in sein MODDER EGO Verletzen aber das ist nun mal Tatsache.


----------



## mcflops (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

wir wollen auch keine autos lackieren sondern computer


----------



## EinarN (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



mcflops schrieb:


> wir wollen auch keine autos lackieren sondern computer


Ist mir klar.
Ich dachte aber das Ihr bei eure so hoch Geliebten Gemoddeten Schätze auch auf Lakierung ebene auf Superlative Qualität Sezt wie im KFZ Bereich weil Letztendlich Blech ist Blech egal ob Auto oder PC und auch wen Plastik im Spiel kommt, ilt das gleiche.

Ich suche für mein Ferrari HTPC Vergebens nach Spezialen Kunststoff Lack was im KFZ Bereich Angewendet wird weil ich ECHTE QUALITÄT will. Es wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben alls Profesionelle Hilfe an zu Nehmen und mit der Plaste Karosse in eine Waschechte KFZ Lakierei gehen und dort diese Lakieren u. Versigeln weil Ich gebe mich mit Spray nicht Zufrieden.

Leider hab Ich mich Getäuscht was eure qualität ansprüche Betrifft in diesen bereich


----------



## exa (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

so, ich habe hier nen PC stehen der ca 1500 Euro gekostet hat, wieso zur Hölle sollte ich da 500 Euro für die Lackierung reinstecken?

da bräuchte ich um auf dem Level zu bleiben selbstgedrehte Wakü-Anschlüsse aus Edelstahl, ein selbst geschmiedetes Gehäuse, eine selbstgebaute Kolbenpumpe, selbstgefräste Kühler aus Silber zur besseren Wärmeableitung, Nanokohlenstoffröhrchen Wärmeleitpaste etc...

Mal ehrlich was soll der Mist?

LOGISCHERWEISE kann das nicht mit einer Lackierung vom Fach verglichen werden, aber darum gehts ja auch gar nicht!!!

Modding heißt selbst Hand anlegen im vertretbaren Aufwand und trotzdem ein ansehnliches Ergebniss erzielen.

Fakt ist das man mit der Dose gute Ergebnisse erzielen kann, wenn man sich Mühe gibt, und das für unter 50 Euro!

wenn du die Kohle hast, dann lass dir ALLES im Fachbetrieb in Handarbeit machen und gib für deinen PC ohne Hardware 15-20000 Euro aus... dann haste deine Echte Quali in allen Belangen aber dafür nix selbst gemacht, Kaufmodding lebe hoch VIEL SPASS!


----------



## mcflops (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

also ich bin auch der meinung wenn man alles gut macht ( immer dünnne schichten nacheinander auftragen und nich "waschen") das dabei sehr gute ergebnisse rauskommen können !


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



EinarN schrieb:


> Das Bedeutet das Ihr Möglicherweise NIE IM LEBEN ein Auto Lakiert habt und ein Unterschid nicht Machen könnt / nicht Erkennen da eure Materien Kentnissen unter 40% sind wen nicht gleich null.
> 
> Wie Fiele von Euch haben mit 12 Schichten Perlmut Lakierung Gearbeitet?
> Die Schöne was sich um Lichtwinkel die Farbe Wechselt in bis zu 8 Tönungen zwischen 2 Farben?
> ...


 
Was du hier wieder für Vergleiche ziehst ist echt lachhaft.  Ich mache z.B. auch Graffiti und zwar mit DOSE!!!  und das Ergebnis ist immer Perfekt. Ich weiss garnicht was du gegen Dosenlack hast, ist doch super Lack. Oder vielleicht solltest Du deine Dosen nicht bei Hinz und Kunz kaufen, dann klappts auch mit dem Lackieren...

Gruß Kero

P.s. Das hier ist alles nur Hobby, das kann man nicht mit Profilackierungen vergleichen. Wer das macht ist selbst Schuld! Und die Kenntnisse derer die hier schonmal Lackiert haben mit "gleich null" zu betitteln ist ja auch nicht gerade richtig. Etwas lernt man immer aus seiner Arbeit.


----------



## EinarN (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

@ exa

Darum geht es nicht. Es geht um die Qualitätansprüche.
Ich lasse mit sicherheit nichts vom Profi machen sondern mache selber.

Den Großen aus mein Benützerbild hab letztendlich auch Ich Lakiert so das kome ich auch mit ein PC Kasten Klar egal welche Form der hat.
Das ich mit meine sachen in eine Lakiererei muss, ist klar da Ich in der Wohnung nicht die notwendige Ausrüstung habe.
Ich werde wohl bezahlen müssen um in eine Lakiererei meine arbeit machen zu können aber nicht um zukucken wie ein anderer Lakiert. Niemals!

Ist Letztendlich auch egal.
Ihr habt andere ansprüche, Ich habe andere Ansprüche auf diesen Gebiet.


PS:
Einige hier sollten etwas beser mit Kritik Umgehen können bzw. Negative meinungen weil wir sind nicht alle gleich


----------



## exa (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



EinarN schrieb:


> da eure Materien Kentnissen unter 40% sind wen nicht gleich null.
> 
> diese spraydose Lakierung ist GESCHMIERE.
> 
> Ich will niemand in sein MODDER EGO Verletzen aber das ist nun mal Tatsache.



das war ja auch überaus sachliche Kritik und sehr tolerant gegenüber anderen; schließlich sind wir nicht alle gleich

zum Thema: kann ja sein das deine Qualitätsansprüche durch einen glücklichen Zufall gedeckt werden können (du hast das know how und kannst einfach so professionell arbeiten)
aber wie gesagt, wenn man an das zu Hause umsetzen will, muss man alleine schon ein paar Hundert bis weit über 1000 euro in Kompressor, Lackierpistole, etc investieren... und das für *ein* Gehäuse? Viele sind darauf angewiesen schlicht mit der Dose zu lacken, und das machen AUCH Lackierer und erfahrene Leute; undzwar sehr gut, sodass ein Laie nicht unterscheiden kann was mit Lackierpistole und was mit Dose gelackt wurde, und darauf kommt es an!

man sollte halt auf ordentliche Arbeit und ordentliche Caps acht geben, dann passt das...

ich kann dir ja mal nen Link zu einem Gehäuse geben das selbst CNC Gefräst ist, da ist dann dein toll lackiertes Gehäuse ein Schrotthaufen dagegen... merkst du wie solche Vergleiche hinken?

Ist natürlich immer toll wenn man die Möglichkeit zur Perfektion hat, wenn man das nicht hat, heißt das schlicht nicht das man es nicht gerne hätte, sondern das man schlicht nicht die Möglichkeit dazu hat!

Wenn man solche Gedanken weiterspinnt, muss man entweder machen lassen, was nicht dem Moddinggeist entspricht, oder man muss mal eben 5 Ausbildungen machen, und bei seinem Exchef jeder Zeit in die Werkstatt dürfen, um solche Qualitätsansprüche KONSEQUENT umzusetzen


----------



## McZonk (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



EinarN schrieb:


> PS:
> Einige hier sollten etwas beser mit Kritik Umgehen können bzw. Negative meinungen weil wir sind nicht alle gleich


Und du solltest dich bitte mal beruhigen und *sachliche* Kritik üben!
Derart intolerant gegenüber anderen Meinungen zu sein und diese derart zu verunglimpfen (Euer EGO, Geschmiere...etc) ist ja bald als ein Angriff auf das eigene Werteempfinden zu deuten - und da sollen sich die User noch deiner "Kritik" unterwerfen? Sorry, so funktioniert das hier nicht.

Nehm dich bitte ein wenig zurück...

*Und ab jetzt wieder: On Topic bitte.*


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich bin gerade an einem Mod dran , ist es wirklich so schlimm mit Spraydosen zu lackieren?

Wie siehts mit denen von Caseking aus?

Anschleifen/Entfetten/Grundieren/Lackieren/Trocknen

Das ist doch eigendlich dann ok oder?


----------



## exa (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

jo ist ok, allerdings solltest du dir bessere Caps kaufen, da kosten 5 stück ein euro oder so, die zerstäuben den Lack besser...


----------



## EinarN (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

@ exa

Ich hab nur meine meinung geäusert und meine ansicht. Ich hab dabei niemand beleidingt. Wen meine Persönliche meinung alls INTOLERANZ Eingestufft ist, dann leuft irgendwass falsch.

5 Ausbildungen? Auf gar kein Fahl. Ich hab auch keine 5 Ausbildungen. Um für jede anwendung eine ausbildung zu machen müste ich 2 oder mehrere leben haben und die zeit wurde trotzdem nicht reichen.

Wen Ich alle meine hobbys berücksichtige müste Ich dann mindestens 20 Ausbildungen haben. Das wurde dann beginnen mit Technischer Restaurateur, Elektronik, IT / Informatik, Kfz Lakierer, Metalbearbeitung, Schweisser, Gieser, Dreher / Fräser, Maurer, Tischler und weis der gajer noch was alles und um für alldas je 6 Jahre Ausbildung zu machen müste Ich mindestens 200 Jahre leben und es wurde trotzdem nicht reichen 

Tatsache ist ma muss nicht mehr und nicht weniger als 2 vorausezungen Mitbringen:

1 - Autodidakt (selbst lernfähig)
2 - Handwerkliches geschik

Diese 2 Vorausezungen haben hier mit 100% Sicherheit alle auch wen die investitionsmitteln nicht gleich sind. Einige sind Schüler, andere wiederum Berufstätige und der Modding Geist ist bei alle Gleich auch wen Geschäcker Unterschidlich sind. Trotzdem, kann man die Ansprühe höher schrauben um eine Gewisse Perfektion zu Ereichen.



> muss man alleine schon ein paar Hundert bis weit über 1000 euro in Kompressor, Lackierpistole, etc investieren... und das für *ein* Gehäuse?


Nein. Auf keinen Fahl
kleiner Tipp:
Es gibt Mietmöglichkeiten. Du kannst die Sachen MIETEN Per Stunde in Sämtliche DO IT YOUR SELFE Werkstädten. Da gehste Hinn, Mietest die Lakiererei für 1 stunde und machst deine Arbeit. Für Unkraheiten oder Hilfe hast ein Fachmann zur seite mit Rat und Tat.



> ich kann dir ja mal nen Link zu einem Gehäuse geben das selbst CNC Gefräst ist, da ist dann dein toll lackiertes Gehäuse ein Schrotthaufen dagegen... merkst du wie solche Vergleiche hinken?


gib mir den Link. möchte Ich Sehen.

@ McZonk



> Derart intolerant gegenüber anderen Meinungen zu sein und diese derart zu verunglimpfen (Euer EGO, Geschmiere...etc) ist ja bald als ein Angriff auf das eigene Werteempfinden zu deuten - und da sollen sich die User noch deiner "Kritik" unterwerfen?


Sorry ist meine Persönliche Meinung was Ich Geäusert habe ohe Absicht jemand an zu Greifen.

Mir wird auch dauerd gesagt das Ich ein Umweltsünder - Krimineller bin nur weil ich ein Amerikanisches Auto Fahre und Angeblich die Umwelt Verpeste, trage bei zur Klimawandelbeschleunigung, werde Permanent deswegen Beleidigt. 
Soll Ich jetzt deswegen jeden am Kragen Springen?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ja, eine Dose kostet 4,90,- und die Kappen kosten 2€ für 5 Stück
Was empfehlt ihr für Kappen?
Großer Sprühradius?


----------



## exa (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

sog Fat Caps eignen sich gut

@ EinarN guckst du hier:

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=76374

zum Thema mieten: schön wenn man das in der Nähe hat, allerdings fahre ich nicht mehr als 100 Kilometer um zu lackieren, Sprit ist auch nicht gerade günstig, man braucht auch erst mal ein Auto, mal von der Zeit ganz abgesehen


----------



## MAG-MODDING (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Zu den Düsen selbst kann ich nichts sagen.
Ich kann aber sagen das die Sets von Home - Cosmic-Color | Exklusive Effekt-und Speziallacke echt gut sind.

Die Lacke kommen im Set und sind perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt.
Auch der Service ist erstklassig! Fragen zu den Produkten oder der Anwendung werden bis ins Detail erklärt.

Für Lackierungen in Standardfarben nehme ich immer ganz einfaches Material aus dem KFZ - Zubehör.
Damit kann man, auch wenn der ein oder andere es partout nicht glauben will, richtig gute Oberflächen schaffen.
Natürlich nicht auf einem Auto. Gute Ergebnisse sind zu 90% auf kleine Werkstücke beschränkt.
Ich selbst lackiere nur Teile, die mit einem Durchgang vollständig erreicht werden können. Ein PC ist damit auf jeden Fall anständig zu lackieren.

Wichtig: Eine gute Vorarbeit und ein sauberes Werkstück.
Ich selbst trage viele dünne Schichten kurz hinter einander auf. Dann können die schön ineinander laufen und glätten sich selbst.

Ich versuche auch immer die zu lackierenden Teile möglichst waagerecht zu positionieren.
Dann ist die Gefahr von Läufern geringer.


----------



## kuki122 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich lackiere immer nach Anwendung mit einem großen oder kleinen Radius.
Schächte lassen sich durchaus besser mit einem kleinen lackieren - Flächen wiederum mit einem großen. 
Dann gibt es noch Sprühköpfe die eine Strichform sprühen - ebenfalls gut für Flächen sowie für kleine, enge stellen, da der Endkopf drehbar ist - sprich du kannst den Strich belieblig drehen. 

Ich selbst lackiere auch in den meisten Fällen mit Dosenlack.
Wenn man nicht gerade die günstigsten aus dem Regal greift, und vernünftige Sprühköpfe hat, sodass die Gefahr, dass sich Farbe vorne am Kopf ablagert und dann in Form von dicken Flecken auf dem zu lackierenden Stück landet, gering gegen fast null ist - kann man mit Dosen ebenfalls sehr weit an das Ergebnis reichen, welches von einer Lackierpistole und Fachhand gefertigt wurde.
Besonders weil es auf dem Gehäuse keine großen, flachen Flächen gibt. 

Zu Beachten ist vor Allem die Vorarbeit - das Wichtigste. 
Das Werkstück sollte leicht, mit feinem Schleifpapier oder Pads (meine Empfehlung) angeschliffen sowie fett und staubfrei sein. 
Die Grundierung kann man durchaus in 2-3 dünnen Schichten auftragen, diese muss auch nicht 100% deckend sein.
Gegebenfalls kann man die Grundierung nochmal leicht anschleifen.
Danach die eigentliche Lackierung auftragen - hier empfehle ich 5-7 dünne Schichten.
Nach der ersten Schicht 5 - 10 Minuten warten, jede darauffolgende Schicht 3-5 Minuten länger antrocknen lassen.
So verringert sich das Bilden von Läufern und die Lackierung wird wesentlich gleichmäßiger.
Bei diesem Verfahren empfehle ich das senkrechte Aufstellen des zu lackierenden Stücks, so sind die Staubablagerungen während dem Lackieren geringer.

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## EinarN (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



exa schrieb:


> @ EinarN guckst du hier:
> 
> Dark Blade by G69T - bit-tech.net Forums


das bewegt sich schon in richtung HIGH END 
So was liebe Ich !





> zum Thema mieten: schön wenn man das in der Nähe hat, allerdings fahre ich nicht mehr als 100 Kilometer um zu lackieren, Sprit ist auch nicht gerade günstig, man braucht auch erst mal ein Auto, mal von der Zeit ganz abgesehen


Ich Fahr nur bis Gelsenkirchen weil in Duisburg hab ich auch nichts. 
Wen es sein Muss mit der Bahn


----------



## Acid (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

@ati kauf dir am besten alle 3 cap sets, somit kannst du gut durchprobieren, und kosten ja wirklich nicht die welt.

@ernar ich bin kein lackierer aber ich habe mich mittlerweile schon mit sehr vielen unterhalten, gute freunde von mir sind lackierer und auf automessen etc bekommt man viel mit und trifft viel leute. 

Ich sag mal wenn du dir jetzt ein murdermod case kaufst welches 1300euro kostet, kannst du es auch für 500euro lackieren, deine genannten farben kosten ja pro liter schon 200-300euro!

Aber es steht ja wohl in keinem verhältniss ein case für 200 euro mit 300euro lack zu besprühen.

Deine Aussagen verwirren hier glaube ich sehr viele user, denn wen man das liest denkt man direkt, oh ne wenn dass am schluss so ******** aussieht lass ich es lieber etc. Jedoch würde das Ergebniss einer ordentlichen Spraydosenlackierung (hochwertige dosen) hier sicher 95% der User genügen, zumindest den ahnungslosen die sich darüber informieren.

Und ebenfalls zu deinem effektlack auch da gibts es dosen die sehr ordentliche ergebnisse erzielen zumindest flip flop.... candy ist wegen den flakes schwieriger.

Und wie gesagt eine der wichtigsten punkte ist eigl das polieren. Und der Klarlack. Du kannst einen matten dosenlack, so polieren und mit klarlack aufwerten das sich nachher alles drin spiegelt.

@mods sry doch musste ich noch loswerden.... und war ja garnicht mal so off topic, möchte nur nicht das sich einige user wegen solchen aussagen nicht rantrauen, obwohl das ergebniss höchstwarscheinlich zufriedenstellend wäre.


----------



## kuki122 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



Acid schrieb:


> Ich sag mal wenn du dir jetzt ein murdermod case kaufst welches 1300euro kostet, kannst du es auch für 500euro lackieren, deine genannten farben kosten ja pro liter schon 200-300euro!
> 
> Aber es steht ja wohl in keinem verhältniss ein case für 200 euro mit 300euro lack zu besprühen.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, wir unterlassen das jetzt einfach und fassen Zusammen:
Spraydosenlackierungen eignen sich wohl für Gehäusechassis, da dort keine großen, geraden Flächen sind, sondern viele kleine Teile, wo ein derartiges Lackverhalten, wie man es bei welchem aus Pistolen findet, nicht von Nöten ist.
Der PC ist keine Karosse - nicht vom Preis - und nicht von der Beanspruchung des Lacks.
Um dem PC von Otto Normalverbraucher eine gewünschte Farbe zu verleihen reicht allemal eine Sprühdose aus.

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich zeige hier einfach mal ein paar Bilder meiner lackierten Teile, wurde auch alles mit Spraydosenlack gemacht. Zwar mit diesem hier, kosten bei uns im Shop nur 3 Euro...
Category: BASIC 400ml -
Hier nun die Bilder:

80mm Enermax Magma




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein lackiertes Case




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Angst Leute, mit Dose kann man sehr gute Ergebnisse erziehlen. Leßt euch dieses gute HowTo durch und dann sollte eurem Traumcase nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Gruß Kero


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

@Kero81

Montana Store , oder wo hast du die her?
Ich finde sonst keinen shop der sie hat???

MONTANA STORE HEIDELBERG

Denn auf der Website die du hier verlinkt hast ist dieser Laden den ihre einzigste "vermittlungsstelle"
*Ahhhh*
*Inpanikseinwegendemgeilenlackdendumirdaaufdenbilderngezeigthast*


----------



## kuki122 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



kero81 schrieb:


> Keine Angst Leute, mit Dose kann man sehr gute Ergebnisse erziehlen. Leßt euch dieses gute HowTo durch und dann sollte eurem Traumcase nichts mehr im Wege stehen.
> 
> Gruß Kero



... dennoch ist meiner Ansicht nach zu erwähnen, dass die Haltbarkeit sich leider nicht zu den Vorzügen von Lack zählen darf.
Schnell ist der ein oder andere Lackplatzer drinne - und dann wirds ärgerlich.
Dies will ich nur gesagt haben, bevor ihr jetzt mit Spraydosen auf eure Gehäuse losstürmt und euch nachher ärgert, dass sich der Lack nach und nach verabschiedet.
Wird das zu lackierende Teil jedoch nicht beansprucht (Durch Hardware ein-/ausbau o. anderem) stellt die Langlebigkeit des Lacks auf solchen Stücken keine Fragen in den Raum. 

@Kero81

Ist das Kunstharzlack?
Ich konnte auf der Website leider keine Informationen darüber finden. 

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

@Kuki122

Ja dem bin ich mir ja bewusst.

Ich habe nun einen Shop gefunden für den Lack den Kero benutzt hat:

Montana BASIC 400ml für Herren bzw. Männer im Graffiti Shop inflammable.com kaufen

2,90€ 

Auf den Bildern von kero siehtd as wirklich Top aus



kuki122 schrieb:


> @Kero81
> 
> Ist das Kunstharzlack?
> Ich konnte auf der Website leider keine Informationen darüber finden.
> ...



Das ist Lack auf Nitrobasis...
Quelle:

Montana BASIC 400ml für Herren bzw. Männer im Graffiti  Shop inflammable.com kaufen


----------



## kuki122 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Das Chassi sah sehr nach Kunstharz aus - welchen ich nicht empfehle.


----------



## Acid (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

@kuki hier sollte man noch erwähnen das für die langlebigkeit des lacks die vorbehandlung + polieren unter druck sehr von bedeutung sind. Wird dass ordentlich gemacht hält der lack in der regel auch länger als man das gehäuse hat.
Wobei natürlich eine lackierung auf teilen die vorher sandgestrahlt worden sind, und mit kompressor aufgetragen wird länger hält das ist denke ich allen klar.


@ati caseking hat die montana lacke auch.... hier ist mal wieder ein beweis, das qualität nicht teuer sein muss. Ich finde die ergebnisse von kero auch super, und ich denke kein laihe würde erkennen, obs professionel gemacht worden ist oder aus der spraydose. Auch ist die handarbeit sprich vor und nachbehandlung fast noch wichtiger als der lack selbst.


----------



## kuki122 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



Acid schrieb:


> @kuki hier sollte man noch erwähnen das für die langlebigkeit des lacks die vorbehandlung + polieren unter druck sehr von bedeutung sind. Wird dass ordentlich gemacht hält der lack in der regel auch länger als man das gehäuse hat.
> Wobei natürlich eine lackierung auf teilen die vorher sandgestrahlt worden sind, und mit kompressor aufgetragen wird länger hält das ist denke ich allen klar.






kuki122 schrieb:


> Zu Beachten ist vor Allem die Vorarbeit - das Wichtigste.
> Das Werkstück sollte leicht, mit feinem Schleifpapier oder Pads (meine Empfehlung) angeschliffen sowie fett und staubfrei sein.
> Die Grundierung kann man durchaus in 2-3 dünnen Schichten auftragen, diese muss auch nicht 100% deckend sein.
> Gegebenfalls kann man die Grundierung nochmal leicht anschleifen.
> ...



Das hatte ich schon in meinem kleinen Tutorial.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

@ati caseking hat die montana lacke auch.... hier ist mal wieder ein beweis, das qualität nicht teuer sein muss. Ich finde die ergebnisse von kero auch super, und ich denke kein laihe würde erkennen, obs professionel gemacht worden ist oder aus der spraydose. Auch ist die handarbeit sprich vor und nachbehandlung fast noch wichtiger als der lack selbst.[/QUOTE]

Ich kann sie auf Caseking leider nicht finden 
Benötigt man für Plastik umbedingt Kunstoff Primer?
Ich habe mal ne Ps2 ohne den gelackt , und sie ist heute noch im 1A Zustand....

Edit:
Ich brauche ja auch Grundierung auf Nitro Basis wenn ich Montana benutze oder?


----------



## kuki122 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Caseking.de » Modding » Farben & Lacke

Alle Lacke, die du auf Caseking finden kannst.


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo zusammen,
also auf welcher Basis dieser Lack ist kann ich euch leider nicht sagen. Ich habe ihn aus einem Skateshop der auch Graffitizubehör (dosen, caps und marker) verkauft. da ich dort auch immer meine dosen zum malen (graffiti) kaufe, lag es halt nah dort auch die farbe für meine mod zu kaufen. Falls es interessiert, der Shop ist dieser hier:
ZUPPORT | Streetwear | Skateboarding | BMX | Nike SB | Vans | Adidas
Online gibts aber glaube ich dort keine Dosen, das läuft immer über sammelbestellungen. Wenn genug Writer dosen wollen, wird halt bestellt.

Gruß Kero


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hier ist ein sehr guter Shop für diese ganzen Dosen:

Thirdrail.de - Sprühdosen im Graffiti Online Shop kaufen

Da gibts auch Sabotaz für 3,20€ 70 Cent billiger als bei Käsekönig
Montana gibts da auch.

Noch eine Frage wie viele Dosen sollte ich ordern wenn ich auf Nummer sicher gehen will


----------



## kuki122 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Für das komplette Chassi habe ich damals 2½ Dosen gebraucht - â 400ml.


----------



## kero81 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Dito! Wenn du es komplett schwarz innen machen willst, sollten zwei Dosen eigentlich reichen. Nummer sicher- drei Dosen...

Gruß Kero


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich habe mein Case auch lackiert, nur bereue ich es heute, das ich keine Grundierung für 6€ als Spray gekauft habe.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



djnoob schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Case auch lackiert, nur bereue ich es heute, das ich keine Grundierung für 6€ als Spray gekauft habe.



Grundierung ist ein muss! ^^
Aber auf deinen Bidlern bei SysProfile siehts doch gut aus


----------



## kuki122 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Grundierung ist ein muss! ^^
> Aber auf deinen Bidlern bei SysProfile siehts doch gut aus



Genau das ist der springende Punkt!

Auf Bildern sieht es immer gut aus - Dort sind dann aber auch oft die perfekten Umstände vorhanden, was Belichtung, Standort etc. angeht.
In Real wird einem, besonders bei Hochglanzlack, dann schnell auffallen, dass der Lack lange nicht so eben und markellos ist, wie es auf den Bildern schien.

Ich bevorzuge daher Pulverbschichtungen, was Haltbarkeit, Optik und Farbechtheit angeht.

Allerdings ist hier auch wieder zu erwähnen, für Bernhard Normalverbraucher reicht solch eine Lackierung, bei geringen Ansprüchen, meist aus. 

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Wie funktioniert das denn mit der Pulverbeschichtung?

Ich müsste theoretisch erstmal mein Case wieder Sandstrahlen lassen, damit die Original Haut wieder zu sehen ist. Wie erreiche ich danach, das dass Case schwarz / rot matt wird? Mit Spray oder Pulverbeschichtung?

Hab mal wieder was vor, was zu verändern, wenn es nicht argh zu teuer ist.


----------



## kuki122 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Du kannst es Sandstrahlen lassen und dann lackieren oder pulverbeschichten. 

Empfehle dir es pulverbeschichten zu lassen, wegen der Haltbarkeit.
Wird der Lack bei dir jedoch nicht beansprucht kannst du auch ruhig zur Dose greifen, wie ja schon öfters hier gesagt.


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Muss erstmal einen Sandtrahler finden


----------



## kuki122 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Das sollte jeder Pulverbeschichter machen können.


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



kuki122 schrieb:


> Du kannst es Sandstrahlen lassen und dann lackieren oder pulverbeschichten.
> 
> Empfehle dir es pulverbeschichten zu lassen, wegen der Haltbarkeit.
> Wird der Lack bei dir jedoch nicht beansprucht kannst du auch ruhig zur Dose greifen, wie ja schon öfters hier gesagt.



Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstnden habe was die Pulverbeschichtung angeht, wird da einfach eine schwarze lackschicht draufkommen oder wie?


----------



## kuki122 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Die zu lackierenden Teile werden elektrostatisch aufgeladen, diese ziehen dann den festen Pulverlack an. Das ganze kommt danach in einen Ofen, wo sich der Lack verflüssigt. 

Gruß,
kuki


----------



## djnoob (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

also alles in einem. na das ist doch einfacher. Muss mich nur mal am Montag erkundigen, wo es hier in Brausnchweig oder nähe was gibt. Der Preis würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## kuki122 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Für das Chassi  darfst du in den meisten Fällen mit um die 60-100€ rechnen.
Allerdings gibt es auch vereinzelt Beschichter, die es weitaus günstiger machen... - oder teurer.


----------



## Beachboy (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo,

ich will mein Netzteil ebenfalls lackieren.

Da auf dem Netzteil aber noch Farbe ist stellt sich mir gerade die Frage wie weit ich abschleifen muss?

Komplett alles runter oder trotzdem nur leich anrauen und Grundierung inklusive Farbe drüber?

Und was für Farbe ist am besten geeignet? Also ich spreche von der Firma. Was sagt ihr zu der Sabotaz 80 die bei Caseking erhältlich ist? 

Caseking.de » Modding » Farben & Lacke » Sabotaz Sprühfarbe Yellow Green - 400ml

Und mit was für Caps sprüht ihr? 

Caseking.de » Modding » Farben & Lacke » Sabotaz Fat-Caps 2 - 14 cm - 5 Stück

Macht das überhaupt einen so großen Unetrschied?

Mfg.beachboy


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo erst mal an alle, ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar geht es ums Lackieren .
Das Problem was ich habe ist folgendermasen ich verwende eine Edelstahlplatte 2x350x400mm die so zu sagen als Backplatte wie bei der CPU dient um denn Druck vom Seitenteil zu veringern.
Es kommen am Seitenteil 2 Trippelradiatoren und einer wiegt schon ohne Lüfter und Wasser 1,7KG dann noch der Abstand zwischen Seitenteil und denn Radis da kommt ja noch mal ein sehr grosser Druck auf.
Da ist mir die Idee gekommen das ich im innerern am Seitenteil eine Stahlplatte 2mm dick mit einem 2 Komponentenkleber ans Seitenteil klebe sowie auch verschraube damit das schon mal perfekt hält.
Weiter gehts die Platte sieht man ja wenn man ins Gehäuse schaut und dort soll es Orange lackiert werden.
Im Fachahndel wurde mir gesagt das ich soagr keine Grundierung brauche aber was sagt ihr dazu, die Stahlplatte ist nicht Eloxiert hatt mir der Händler gesagt deswegen bäuchte ich auch keine Grundierung und im Endefekt währe es ja auch kein Edelstahl wenn es nicht eloxiert ist aber egal.
Also es wird ein sehr grosser Druck auf der Platte herschen, denn Lack habe ich schon mal aber auch aus einem Skater Laden und ich kann niergends lesen was es für einer ist ob Hartz drinnen sind usw. was ja ein Problem ist denn ich kann ja nicht jede Grundierung nehmen.
Im Anhang ist mal ein Bild vom Lack es soll auch kein Klarlack zum Einsatz kommen denn es soll matt wirken.
Was würdet ihr mir jetzt empfehlen Grundierung ja oder nein und zwecks dem Lack was sagt ihr, ich habe auch gleich verschiedene Kaps genommen damit es keine kleckse usw. gibt.
Ich lade auch noch mal Bilder von der Platte hoch, ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ob Grundierung und wenn ja welche.
Ach ja es wird ja nur die eine Seite lackiert die andere kommt ja ans Seitenteil mit dem 2 Komponentenkleber und Schrauben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## djnoob (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich überlege auch ob ich am wochenende nicht mal das case wieder auseinander nehme und wieder lackiere. Nur machen mir mir die nieten etwas sorgen. 
Reinbohren und später mit Schrauben und Mittern wieder befestigen oder wie macht man es sonst?


----------



## stefan.net82 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

an r3z0r:

sehr gute anleitung, saubere arbeit! danke dafür.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Hallo noch mal, habe da noch mal eine Frage zwecks dem Lack wo ich habe.
Nach aussagen von verschiedenen Testberichten bräuchte ich bei diesem lack keine Grundierung und es soll eine der beseten Lacke auf dem Markt sein vorallem das P/L stimmt.
Also hier währen solche Aussagen das er sehr gut ist und auch ohne Grundierung klar kommt.

Belton Molotow Premium Test und Preisvergleich

Ich würde mich trozdem auf eine Antwort freuen was ihr davon haltet vorallem weil ja ein ernormer Druck auf der Stahlplatte herscht die lackiert wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## netheral (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich hoffe das ist OK, wenn ich den Thread hier ausgrabe, wo er ja eine Art "Sammelthread" geworden ist.

Derzeit plane ich eine Gehäuselackierung für meine Freundin durchzuziehen. Die eigentlichen Basics (Anschleifen -> Grund -> Anschleifen -> Lack -> sehr fein anschleifen -> Klarlack) habe ich soweit verstanden. Nur wundert mich immer wieder eins:

Ich möchte entweder Sabotaz oder Montana nehmen, da die Lacke gute Qualität und niedrigen Preis vereinen, zumindest wenn ich mir die Baumarkt Apothekenpreise so gebe. Aber was für eine Grundierung bzw. was für einen Klarlack brauche ich?
Soweit ich verstanden habe von den Produktbeschreibungen her sind Sabotaz sowie Montana acrylbasierende Lacke. Also einfach irgend einen gescheiten Acrylgrund + Klarlack?

Gibts da irgendwo Shops? Thirdrail etc. sind ja eher Grafitti / Sprayer Shops, wo man sowas idr. nicht verwendet. Innen kann man ja auch eigentlich auf Haftgrund verzichten (afaik ist dieses Zinkzeug in Standardcases eine Grundierung fürs Lackieren) aber Klarlack? Wo gibts sowas? Außer im Baumarkt für 15 Euro die Dose?

Schade, dass es von Montana und Sabotaz sowas einfach nicht zu existieren scheint. Gerade außen gehört für mich beides dazu. Das soll ja länger halten als aus dem Keller in den 1. Stock...

Hat jemand da Vorschläge?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*



> Innen kann man ja auch eigentlich auf Haftgrund verzichten (afaik ist dieses Zinkzeug in Standardcases eine Grundierung fürs Lackieren)


Ich würde generell immer eine Grundierung / Filler nehmen, nach dem anschleifen und entfetten. Kostet im Kfz Zubehörladen oder Verbrauchermarktketten auch nur ca 5 Taler. Bei bestimmten Farben wie zb Rot ist zb eine helle Grundierung Pflicht wegen der Leuchtkraft der Farbe.


> aber Klarlack? Wo gibts sowas? Außer im Baumarkt für 15 Euro die Dose?


Spraydosen mit Klarlack auf Acrylbasis gibt es auch zb im Kfz Zubehör  oder auch mal bei Penny, Lidl und Co für ca 4 Taler.


----------



## netheral (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Also lese ich daraus folgendes: Jeder Lack auf Acrylbasis ist "kompatibel" zu den von mir genannten Lacken?
Wenn ja, hat sich das Problem damit ja gegessen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme damit, hatte den sogar schon bei Autolack genutzt


----------



## DeaD-A1m (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Die Bilder sind offline


----------



## exa (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

tja, der User der das How to erstellt hat war auch schon über ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr online, deshalb ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass die Bilder nochmals hochgeladen werden...


----------



## sniperone (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

how to kommt noch , bin auch bissel mit arbeit überfordert 10h am tag arbeiten is bissel anstrengend.

wird aber bald gemacht


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Jetzt noch eine entscheidende Frage, WAS für Lack muss ich denn verwenden? Und welcher ist zu empfehlen (du hast am Anfang mehrere Varianten genannt).


----------



## dorow (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ich benutze für Dosen Lacke / Spraydosen immer die von der Firma MIPA. Sind für mich die besten, vom verarbeiten und Haftung. Als Klarlack würde ich immer einen 2K Klarlack benutzen. Gibt als Matt, Saidanmatt und Glänzend von MIPA oder Standox in der Spraydose. Somit hat man einen sehr guten Schutz vor leichten Kratzern, wie beim Auto halt.  

PS: nicht noch mal denn Lack anschleifen vor dem Klarlack!!! Immer Nass in Nass Lackieren.

Hier Kaufe ich immer: Safonov Autolack und alles-im-lackshop


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] - So lackiere ich mein Gehäuseinennraum richtig !*

Ist Grundierung in jeden Fall nötig oder reicht gleich Lack wenn man vorher etwas reinigt?

Wenn ich alles was grau ist an diesem Gehäuse siehe Bild schwarz lackieren will und wie viele Dosen Lack braucht man dafür in etwa. Es ist ein Big Tower.

Habe mir schon folgendes gekauft einfach mal so.


----------

